# Meds referred/Finalized? - November onwards



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I am starting this thread so that everyone who have their meds referred can communicate and gain the strength for waiting from one another. 

The other thread is already so long and has so much history. I am starting this new one. Friends, please share details of when you are meds are referred and when they were finalized. If you are still waiting you can pass that information here too, so that everyone has an idea how far in the queue they are standing.

I have been trying to find stuff all over the internet. But looks like there were no meds that were finalized in jan/feb 2013? is this true?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good job lakshmi, by starting this trd..we will come to know more fine details here..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Good job lakshmi, by starting this trd..we will come to know more fine details here..


Thanks lucky14.  Thats the hope. Can you kindly update your signature with your time line? Are you waiting for your meds finalization too?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Thanks lucky14.  Thats the hope. Can you kindly update your signature with your time line? Are you waiting for your meds finalization too?


Is it possible to have a sreadheet (google docs) too where we can list ourselves and details.

In order to make it user friendly aand not to compete with existing sheets, its best this one only capture information related to medical referrals.

As an example; username, Visa subclass, date of medicals, date of referral, CO allocation, date Meds finalised.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> Is it possible to have a sreadheet (google docs) too where we can list ourselves and details.
> 
> In order to make it user friendly aand not to compete with existing sheets, its best this one only capture information related to medical referrals.
> 
> As an example; username, Visa subclass, date of medicals, date of referral, CO allocation, date Meds finalised.


ahhh..thats a nice idea tenten...let me see what can be done..thanks for your input!

The sheet is ready in the following link. Please update your progress here..I have already updated mine

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...NTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> ahhh..thats a nice idea tenten...let me see what can be done..thanks for your input!
> 
> The sheet is ready in the following link. Please update your progress here..I have already updated mine
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...NTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Good job Lakshmi.

Lets get to invite people to update their details.


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, here's my details:

Lodged : 26/11/12
CO assigned : 30/11/12
Police Check : 10/12/12
Med.check : 10/12/12
Referred : 12/12/12
Getting insane& 
sleepless nights : : after since 12/12/12......


There's someone said from another forum about GH is processing on Nov 12 and Dec 12 at the moment, have no idea if its a valid info or just rumors: : www(dot)australiaforum(dot)com/visas-immigration/18435-how-long-wait(dot)html


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Someone's CO said MOC is currently busy with 22/11/12 case... have a look this link:

www(dot)saaustralia(dot)org/index(dot)php/topic/38044-medicals-delays-backlogged-referred/


My CO informed me yesterday that she'll be away next week for training purpose and will be back at the end of February... I'm so overwhelmed at the moment :sad::Cry:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Getting insane&
> sleepless nights : : after since 12/12/12......


I can imagine. Its been 3 months now!

Thanks for the link , I'm just peeping in the other forum as a guest.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Someone's CO said MOC is currently busy with 22/11/12 case... have a look this link:
> 
> www(dot)saaustralia(dot)org/index(dot)php/topic/38044-medicals-delays-backlogged-referred/
> 
> ...


stay strong esme_daniella; if what the other CO said is really true, then maybe you dont have to wait too long. stay positive and hopeful, we are all in the same page and here for you.


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you Tenten & Lakshmi...  hope there's news soon for all of us.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

I have mailed my CO asking for the current date of referrals that the health board is processing. I will keep you guys posted on the reply.

I think we should all do the same so that we can atleast compare and arrive at the approximate date till which referrals are processed, as there seems to be a lot of uncertainty and doubt in the date of referral processing. What say guys?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine was referred on 22 November 2012.. Even yesterday I got a reply from my CO that there is no news yet about the medical finalization.

Based on the analysis I have done, there is no November referral case yet finalized...for subclass 189..

So I guess they are still processing October cases only for 189...

And my wait is going to near 3 months with no news....


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Mine was referred on 22 November 2012.. Even yesterday I got a reply from my CO that there is no news yet about the medical finalization.
> 
> Based on the analysis I have done, there is no November referral case yet finalized...for subclass 189..
> 
> ...


ooo..thats not the best news. thanks for sharing this update. Did the CO tell anything about the average time that the HOC takes for finalization. Is it always this long or has it been dealyed now because of the dec/jan vacations? We saw a lull in all operations during this time, from CO allocation to grants. I sincerely hope that this is the case and they start speeding up now(the rate of CO allocations and grants have gone up in month of Feb as compared to december and jan) 

I saw in another thread that someone whose meds were referred on oct20th got finalized on 11th of feb.(i am guessing it is Feb coz she hasnt mentioned the month but has posted this only today)

I guess yours is not very far away reachsvinoth.


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys... is anyone know whether they're processing the medical referred case based on what type of visa that been apply? or based on the international queue? 

I'm a lil bit worried cause I got a different type one from most of people here..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Hey guys... is anyone know whether they're processing the medical referred case based on what type of visa that been apply? or based on the international queue?
> 
> I'm a lil bit worried cause I got a different type one from most of people here..


I think it might have something to do with the visa subclass because every visa subclass has a different priority. So maybe that affects the referral processing time. I am not 100% sure though.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> I think it might have something to do with the visa subclass because every visa subclass has a different priority. So maybe that affects the referral processing time. I am not 100% sure though.


"its random" is what I think.


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am starting this thread so that everyone who have their meds referred can communicate and gain the strength for waiting from one another.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

indijane said:


> Thanks for the new thread..i am one of those endlessly waiting, jinxed, November 189ers. Although my meds were completed on 29th Oct I dont have a certain date of referral. My guess is somewhere between 7th and 12th November. Last i heard from my CO in response to my mail was on 7th Feb as follows :
> 
> "It looks like your health should be finalised by the end of next week.
> I apologise for the delay."
> ...


You are welcome indijane! I mainly created this thread because ppl can communicate/share and rant(this is the top scorer). It is always good to talk and get it out of your system, else, killing this waiting period will eventually kill us..

Thanks for sharing this info. Hope and pray that yours gets finalized within the coming week. Do keep us all posted with your CO's reply and your progress. We are all waiting with bated breath for one of the 189 novembers to say that their meds are finalized. May you be the first one!All the best.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

thank you Lakhsmi


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

taaaa daaaa... guess what, instead of get a "golden ticket", few minutes ago my deary Case Officer told me she's going to send me 2 letters by post to go for another health check (one for me, one for the doctor)...when i asked, she said she didn't know whats wrong with my last health check yet she also didn't know if i should go for a full med-check again or just another X-ray... I wonder if there's any CO in this world who'd be able to give a clear information instead of "I don't know", "I don't know", and "I don't know".... Ohh my Lord.... :'(


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> taaaa daaaa... guess what, instead of get a "golden ticket", few minutes ago my deary Case Officer told me she's going to send me 2 letters by post to go for another health check (one for me, one for the doctor)...when i asked, she said she didn't know whats wrong with my last health check yet she also didn't know if i should go for a full med-check again or just another X-ray... I wonder if there's any CO in this world who'd be able to give a clear information instead of "I don't know", "I don't know", and "I don't know".... Ohh my Lord.... :'(


oh gawwwwwdd...This must be tiring for you esme_daniella.. But on the positive side(where would we be if we dont look at the positive side?) be happy that they are fiddling with your application rather than it just sitting in the backlog. hope everything sorts itself out for you..

can you tell me if the link for "organize your e-health" in the online portal is still present for you?


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> oh gawwwwwdd...This must be tiring for you esme_daniella.. But on the positive side(where would we be if we dont look at the positive side?) be happy that they are fiddling with your application rather than it just sitting in the backlog. hope everything sorts itself out for you..
> 
> can you tell me if the link for "organize your e-health" in the online portal is still present for you?



Yeah right Lakhsmi... there's no exact words able to describe my feelings at the moment. Unfortunately, there's no such a online portal for me about e-health or stuffs from the beginning because its offshore type of visa so, all the communication and tracking only open for the case officer to/from Global Health (its unbelievably suck) and thats the main reason too i keep bugging to email GH until they give me any tiny tiny tiny clue about anything..... *sigh* 

why they would wanting me to do another med-check anyway??? did they lost it somehow?? Ohhhh God... its so overwhelming.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Yeah right Lakhsmi... there's no exact words able to describe my feelings at the moment. Unfortunately, there's no such a online portal for me about e-health or stuffs from the beginning because its offshore type of visa so, all the communication and tracking only open for the case officer to/from Global Health (its unbelievably suck) and thats the main reason too i keep bugging to email GH until they give me any tiny tiny tiny clue about anything..... *sigh*
> 
> why they would wanting me to do another med-check anyway??? did they lost it somehow?? Ohhhh God... its so overwhelming.


hmmm..i dont think they might have lost it...maybe they want you to take more tests...in my case, i have a pre-existing medical condition..after doing the normal checkup that everyone does, our results were uploaded into the portal. Then the hospital again informed that new blood tests had to be taken, blood tests that were related to my medical condition..we again did those tests and uploaded the same. So that maybe the case with you also.. they want more accurate/granular reports maybe...am tired of guessing my brain out...good luck with it anyway..try to get them done and ask the hospital to send the reports back as soon as possible.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

My meds were referred 7/12 Sooooooooo tired of waiting...checking....

This is for 189 visa, any idee if meds for 457 also takes this long ???


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess all the medicals that been referred will take ages to be clear up... I understand your pain...it drives me nuts too...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a quick question, if the medicals are referred, does the progress indicator for the "Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance" shows as "Referred"?


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

inaus said:


> Just a quick question, if the medicals are referred, does the progress indicator for the "Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance" shows as "Referred"?


Ideally it should change but it again depends on your CO updating it properly. The best way to know if your medicals have been referred is to call the DIAC office directly.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Ideally it should change but it again depends on your CO updating it properly. The best way to know if your medicals have been referred is to call the DIAC office directly.


Thanks Lakshmi.

in my eVisa for all the three of us the medicals are showing as "Received". But not sure if the medicals can be referred even when it shows "Received". My agent says that its possible that the medicals are referred even if it shows "Received".


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my details here. My medicals for 176 visa referred on Dec 21st. No update yet  Anybody got response from Nov queue?


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my details here. My medicals for 176 visa referred on Dec 21st. No update yet  Anybody got response from Nov queue?


Hi slexpat,

Welcome! We dont have any updates from the november referrals yet..keeping our fingers crossed..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> taaaa daaaa... guess what, instead of get a "golden ticket", few minutes ago my deary Case Officer told me she's going to send me 2 letters by post to go for another health check (one for me, one for the doctor)...when i asked, she said she didn't know whats wrong with my last health check yet she also didn't know if i should go for a full med-check again or just another X-ray... I wonder if there's any CO in this world who'd be able to give a clear information instead of "I don't know", "I don't know", and "I don't know".... Ohh my Lord.... :'(


Thats not the news one wants to get after over 2 months of waiting. However, you have to face up to the challenges. Be strong and just keep doing all in your power to get things done quickly and do not mind about what you cannot control. 

Perhaps the mail you will recieve will clarify the reason for further tests - I cannot imagine DIAC asking you to get further tests and not explaining. perhaps the CO is not privy to the contents of the letter, but just received them from GH and his/her job is just to forward them.

On the bright side, If I can call it that, you application was not just in a pile somewhere, someone was looking at it.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> I have mailed my CO asking for the current date of referrals that the health board is processing. I will keep you guys posted on the reply.
> 
> I think we should all do the same so that we can atleast compare and arrive at the approximate date till which referrals are processed, as there seems to be a lot of uncertainty and doubt in the date of referral processing. What say guys?


Hi lakshmi,
when we give medicals, and they are uploaded by the hospitals, how we will come to know that they have been received or under process or referred? In my details still its showing medicals requested..I mean it has been uploaded last week, but still its showing requested..could u pls tell me if u knw


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

You should be able to see the update on the first page when you login to the eVisa system like 10/12/2012 Further medical results referred


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Thanks lucky14.  Thats the hope. Can you kindly update your signature with your time line? Are you waiting for your meds finalization too?


hi lakshmi, here is my timeline..

Sa SS 27-12-12, aaplication for 190 visa-5-01-13, CO-04-02-2013, medicals for me and my child 14-02-12, husband medicals-21-02-13.. 

As co specificaaly mentioned to upload forms 80 for both and pcc for both at one time, with medicals, so, we are just now uploading pcc and forms 80. My and baby's medicals already been uploaded by apolo hospitals Chennai..and spouse's will be uploaded on tuesday they said.But still in my details its showing medicals requested..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

slexpat said:


> You should be able to see the update on the first page when you login to the eVisa system like 10/12/2012 Further medical results referred


thnx, but the same page is still showing medicals requested...where as hospitals have uploaded them last wk only.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Passed by this thread to check if there is progress. I find none.out:


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> thnx, but the same page is still showing medicals requested...where as hospitals have uploaded them last wk only.


Hi lucky14,

The best way to know if your meds have been uploaded is to call the DIAC office. They will let you know if your meds have been uploaded or not. My meds have been uploaded almost a month back but my e-visa page still shows "Requested".

The fool proof way is to call DIAC. I wouldnt totally rely on the e-visa system.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> Passed by this thread to check if there is progress. I find none.out:


yeah tenten!! Its depressing..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> taaaa daaaa... guess what, instead of get a "golden ticket", few minutes ago my deary Case Officer told me she's going to send me 2 letters by post to go for another health check (one for me, one for the doctor)...when i asked, she said she didn't know whats wrong with my last health check yet she also didn't know if i should go for a full med-check again or just another X-ray... I wonder if there's any CO in this world who'd be able to give a clear information instead of "I don't know", "I don't know", and "I don't know".... Ohh my Lord.... :'(


hey esme_danielle.

did you get your tests done? what did the doc say? All results have been sent back to DIAC.


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am 190 SA SS applicant.My status for medicals currently set at received.what further process is left b4 medicals finalize...can any1 guide!!!


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 190 SA SS applicant.My status for medicals currently set at received.what further process is left b4 medicals finalize...can any1 guide!!!


If the status says received, then most likely your medicals would have already been finalized.. good luck! 

Can you share your timeline with us?


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Lakshmi,

Thanks for your response nd wishes....Time line is as follows....DIAC Invitation to apply after SA SS: 4th January,2013.CO asking for medicals and PCC: 4th Feb....PCC done on 7th Feb and Medicals done on 14th Feb.....Status I discussed on 21st Feb!!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Haris,
even I did my medicals on14th feb, my meidcals still shows requested. but the page where its written Organise your medical that line is now disappeared yesterday..and whne I called the hospital, they said, its uploaded..

so, now its waiting time..all the best to you..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi lucky14,
> 
> The best way to know if your meds have been uploaded is to call the DIAC office. They will let you know if your meds have been uploaded or not. My meds have been uploaded almost a month back but my e-visa page still shows "Requested".
> 
> The fool proof way is to call DIAC. I wouldnt totally rely on the e-visa system.


thnx lakshmi, your evisa page where its written Orgainse your health check up is still there? or it has disappeared like me?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

one more thing happened yesterday, Australian consulate sent a letter to my husband's previous company, and forwarded the ref letter he uploaded to them, and said to authenticate that ref letter..My husband's friend came to know about this and he called us..we are worried, if they do check up with the current employer///I mean its not good..for our current job..Does anyone know, do they regularly do job verification or just in some cases????


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Lucky14,

Thanks for wishing.All the best to you too.Any idea about the expected wait period.I have seen people on this forum getting grant just after medicals too.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been checking different tags on forum, but I think its pure luck..See, if medicals are finalized fast, then there is no delay in visa grant..but if medicals go on refer then there is a big que there so it takes 2-3 months more for visa grant..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> I have been checking different tags on forum, but I think its pure luck..See, if medicals are finalized fast, then there is no delay in visa grant..but if medicals go on refer then there is a big que there so it takes 2-3 months more for visa grant..


I think if they are referred its more like 3-4 months at the moment as there are people from 13th - 15th November that still haven't heard anything!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

when will i get my visa.. frustration level has increased.. please god show me the light @ end of tunnel asap


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

very true, even I pray to God everyday, to finish this chapter now..waiting is killing...For me, I can say that I am waiting to get Australian Pr since last 10years, since I visited melbourne and Sydney for the first time..and were so unlucky, that we tried to start documentation for PR and we got another International assignments twice and we dropped the idea for Australia..so, now this final countdown is killing...everyday..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

There is very good deal from SQ, Singapore airlines for Australia for this month Feb booking for travel in May, abt 56k all inclusive..but cant book tkts untill visa grant..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> I think if they are referred its more like 3-4 months at the moment as there are people from 13th - 15th November that still haven't heard anything!


Hi Waltzing, I think you also have same CO from team 33 Brisbane JL right if I am not mistaken??if yes, did she ask you for any more documents? or did they do your job verification??


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine were reffered on 26th November. I sent an email to CO on 7th Feb, and he said it might take 3 more weeks. Now 3 weeks are over too and in total its been 3 months. Still no news.
Also another strange thing is I dont see any medicals finalized in February at all and no grants.
I saw few in January but non in Feb. I have been following quite a few forums. Looks like GH is hibernating in Feb, any ideas?


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Mine were reffered on 26th November. I sent an email to CO on 7th Feb, and he said it might take 3 more weeks. Now 3 weeks are over too and in total its been 3 months. Still no news.
> Also another strange thing is I dont see any medicals finalized in February at all and no grants.
> I saw few in January but non in Feb. I have been following quite a few forums. Looks like GH is hibernating in Feb, any ideas?


focusing too much on College / University TR candidates?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Waltzing, I think you also have same CO from team 33 Brisbane JL right if I am not mistaken??if yes, did she ask you for any more documents? or did they do your job verification??


Hi! That's right but she hasn't asked for any other forms or anything!!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx waltzing..lets hope good for both of us..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

emertyyy said:


> Mine were reffered on 26th November. I sent an email to CO on 7th Feb, and he said it might take 3 more weeks. Now 3 weeks are over too and in total its been 3 months. Still no news.
> Also another strange thing is I dont see any medicals finalized in February at all and no grants.
> I saw few in January but non in Feb. I have been following quite a few forums. Looks like GH is hibernating in Feb, any ideas?


Same here I haven't seen any grants yet this month so we can't even guess where they are up to!!! Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Same here I haven't seen any grants yet this month so we can't even guess where they are up to!!! Unbelievable!!!!!


The only thing worse that waiting is not knowing how long you have to wait.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Keep the faith guys, it our last step towards the PR. It´s quite difficult to keep waiting without knowing how much longer it´s going to take.

At this point, just sit back and relax. Worrying too much about it won´t get the med finalised any sooner. 

Cheers!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

your are right..same my husband advised me now to forget everything for one month..and divert the mind to other activities..if its gona come it will, sooner or later..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> thnx lakshmi, your evisa page where its written Orgainse your health check up is still there? or it has disappeared like me?


Hey lucky14,

The link has disappeared from my e-visa page


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

My CO mailed today. But I am afraid I dont have any fresh news. He said that my meds were referred on Feb12th.

He also wrote that, the last time they contacted MOC they were working on 22nd November cases(dunno when the last time they contacted MOC was though ) and finally finished with "it may still be a number of weeks until it is cleared on our system"..

everything is vauge..no specific timlines mentioned..sorry guys for not giving anything useful.. but thought that we should all be on the same page..so just sharing...lets keep our hopes up and the positive energy flowing and hope for a miracle..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Mine were reffered on 26th November. I sent an email to CO on 7th Feb, and he said it might take 3 more weeks. Now 3 weeks are over too and in total its been 3 months. Still no news.
> Also another strange thing is I dont see any medicals finalized in February at all and no grants.
> I saw few in January but non in Feb. I have been following quite a few forums. Looks like GH is hibernating in Feb, any ideas?


Hi emertyyy,

Did you try mailing your CO after the three week wait? I think you should mail them if you havent already done so.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Sarank said:


> when will i get my visa.. frustration level has increased.. please god show me the light @ end of tunnel asap


Stay strong sarank! Dont let the waiting get to you. Hope and pray that you will get your grant soon..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My CO mailed today. But I am afraid I dont have any fresh news. He said that my meds were referred on Feb12th.
> 
> ...


Hi Lakshmi, so to hear your meds were referred! I was told by the CO on the 7th Feb that they were on the 22nd Nov!!!!! I certainly hope they have moved on in the last 3 weeks if not it will be nearer 4 months until they get around to the beginning of December cases!!! Thanks for the update though


----------



## Ajayleo1 (Feb 21, 2013)

*MOC response awaited*

Hi Everyone 

I need your advice on my family’s immigration case which I have filed on my own and everything seems to be clear except my wife’s medicals. 

On the 2nd of Dec 12, my case officer mentioned that my wife’s medical reports was referred to the MOC and there was a waiting period of 3 months. My Case officer does not have any information on why the case for referred to the MOC.

My query is 

1.	Is there any way to contact the MOC or his office to know the app status?
2.	Does the MOC communicate with me or gives his decision to my Case officer.
3.	Is the decision a reject/ approved or have a detailed explanation with further course of action suggested.
4.	What is the approval rate for cases referred to MOC.
5.	If rejected what are options I have.

This situation is causing a lot of anxiety and am turning to you all with a lot of hope that you could advise what should be my next step and how to safeguard from an abrupt and negative decision from the MOC.

Please share your experiences .

Regards
Ajay


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all, I've just got reply from my CO, very quick reply when i just mailed her last night. She said that all family members' med are cleared except for my wife's. she also mentioned about the delay in finalising med of GH. She will keep an eye on my wife's med within 2 weeks from now so as what I understand that she will put pressure on GH to finalise our case in next 2 weeks. Very happy to hear this. She also say thanks for our patience. How nice she is!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeing your timeline..you are waiting from the month of Oct..I should learn bit from you..All the best...you will definately finish this off in 2 wks..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi Lakshmi, so to hear your meds were referred! I was told by the CO on the 7th Feb that they were on the 22nd Nov!!!!! I certainly hope they have moved on in the last 3 weeks if not it will be nearer 4 months until they get around to the beginning of December cases!!! Thanks for the update though


hmmm..maybe its a standard reply that they give..or may be not..all this guess work is wringing my brain..and yeah i sure hope that they have moved forward atleast a bit the last three weeks..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, I've just got reply from my CO, very quick reply when i just mailed her last night. She said that all family members' med are cleared except for my wife's. she also mentioned about the delay in finalising med of GH. She will keep an eye on my wife's med within 2 weeks from now so as what I understand that she will put pressure on GH to finalise our case in next 2 weeks. Very happy to hear this. She also say thanks for our patience. How nice she is!


:clap2: that looks like some good news..all the best iwantanewlife...keep us posted so that we all have something to look forward to..


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Even I am struggling with my medical referred. I have done my medical on 30th Jan 2013 and its showing referred from 31st Jan 2013.

I finally mailed my CO on 21st Feb 2013, asking about the delay in Medical clearance. And I got to know that my CO and Team both got changed.

This new CO told me, that my medical is stuck with a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for assessment. And also said, they have been informed that there is some sort of unusual delay on Health operation. CO asked me to wait with patience and the medical status will be updated as soon as Health operation clears it. Also mentioned that she will contact me, if any more information is needed and my patience is highly appreciated. 

Now I am really confused. Can anyone tell me, how long this can take and actually what is going on? And is it OK to mail CO, or they might get irritated?

Someone, please help, with your valuable advice.

Thanks


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, I've just got reply from my CO, very quick reply when i just mailed her last night. She said that all family members' med are cleared except for my wife's. she also mentioned about the delay in finalising med of GH. She will keep an eye on my wife's med within 2 weeks from now so as what I understand that she will put pressure on GH to finalise our case in next 2 weeks. Very happy to hear this. She also say thanks for our patience. How nice she is!


Hi, 

Are you an 189 applicant? your Meds were referred on 19/11 right?. Just to have an idea of where is the MOC right now.

Cheers


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Shihabnsu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even I am struggling with my medical referred. I have done my medical on 30th Jan 2013 and its showing referred from 31st Jan 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi Shihabnsu,

Welcome to the club! We are a sorry lot but we try to keep the cheer up.. 

If your meds are referred then you are looking at a waiting time of atleast 3 months(in the current circumstances). It might speed up..we never know..

Ppl whose meds got referred in mid november are yet to be cleared. So if your meds have been referred in january you can do the math...You can mail the CO to ask for information but dont do it very frequently. Keep an eye on this forum and depending on ppl's updates, we can decide approximately when ours meds will be finalized, and then we can mail the CO. If november meds are still not finalized, no point in us mailing our CO right?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi Shihabnsu,
> 
> Welcome to the club! We are a sorry lot but we try to keep the cheer up..
> 
> ...


If we do not see any action on the Mid Nov meds in the next 2 weeks then the processing time will be 4 months - at least. I just hope whenever GH start finalising these meds they will be fast.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> hmmm..maybe its a standard reply that they give..or may be not..all this guess work is wringing my brain..and yeah i sure hope that they have moved forward atleast a bit the last three weeks..


Evryday i make sure i come online and check this forum for any updates.. I'm getting impatient and dont know how many more days to wait


----------



## RichWJ (Feb 27, 2013)

In two weeks time it will be 4 months for us since medicals referred.

I'm a 189 visa. Meds referred 17 Nov 12.

CO said he had escalated our case for us and that our case had been prioritised 2 weeks ago. I don't think the CO can actually do anything much as we are still waiting - they may just be trying to keep us patient.


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi Shihabnsu,
> 
> Welcome to the club! We are a sorry lot but we try to keep the cheer up..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer. That's the same even I am thinking. But I am really disappointed due to this delay. When I got mail from my CO within 3 weeks of application, I was really hopeful for a speedy processing from the DIAC side. But this medical screwed up everything. I guess, we can just pray and follow the proceedings. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hello every one*

hi everyone...


i am following everyone from a week or so ..now decided to share my case(189) as well.

i recieved invitaion and applied in oct and assigned CO in dec... she requested me MEdical and PCC in information email for the assignment of CO... 

my medical on 12-12-12 without xray of my wife as we are expecting baby in april...

i am done with all required documentaion on 2nd of jan..as sent PCC and australian police check as a last document.


after that in jan i called my CO and she said your file is on hold for new baby and your medical is finalising (without xray of my wife...????)

she said once you will provide passport of new baby, she will request security check and it gonna take uptoo 6 months......

still wondering y she is not able to conduct security check without new baby as new baby has nothing to do with security...

there is no call for any of my employer yet when it is gonna happen if they do...?
y they sent my wife medical without Xray or they are going to accept it without xray....?

please let me kow where i am standing and how thing are moving on ..



cheers...


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi All,

Just been reading though all the other posts with people in the same 'struggling with patience' boat as me.

Could I ask how you know if your medicals have been referred or finalised please? On the evisa site it just says "processing" and " In Process". I haven't been contacted to say medicals were received either.

I completed my medicials over 2 weeks ago... so nowhere near as long as most of you on here but I'm concerned that I am going be referred but I have yet to have any update

Thanks


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

manifesto_18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just been reading though all the other posts with people in the same 'struggling with patience' boat as me.
> 
> ...


Hi manifesto_18,

The e-visa always says "In-Progress". The fool proof way to know about the status of your meds is to call DIAC on 00611300364613. Once you give your TRN number, the operator will be able to tell if your meds have been referred/received/finalized.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Evryday i make sure i come online and check this forum for any updates.. I'm getting impatient and dont know how many more days to wait


Hey Sarank,

Welcome!

I know!! Waiting is the worst part..But we have no other go..DIAC is teaching an important lesson on patience i guess..:juggle: 

Stay strong! Am sure grants are on the way for all of us...Can you kindly update your signature with your timeline so that it is helpful for everyone?


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> In two weeks time it will be 4 months for us since medicals referred.
> 
> I'm a 189 visa. Meds referred 17 Nov 12.
> 
> CO said he had escalated our case for us and that our case had been prioritised 2 weeks ago. I don't think the CO can actually do anything much as we are still waiting - they may just be trying to keep us patient.


Hi Rich!

One of this forum-mates, whose meds got referred on 19-November also said the same thing, that their CO had informed that their meds will be decided within the next two weeks.

So it looks like(and I hope like hell) they will be done within the said time or atleast within the next two weeks. All the best and do keep us posted.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

fadiexpart said:


> hi everyone...
> 
> 
> i am following everyone from a week or so ..now decided to share my case(189) as well.
> ...


Hi fadiexpat,

Welcome! Am not very sure about what is going on in your case. I think after the baby is born, your wife might have to take the x-ray and send it across. It is just my thinking. Am not sure what DIAC is thinking. I guess the CO would be the best person to answer these questions as none of us know the inside working of MOC and DIAC.(though i wish i knew.)


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi fadiexpat,
> 
> Welcome! Am not very sure about what is going on in your case. I think after the baby is born, your wife might have to take the x-ray and send it across. It is just my thinking. Am not sure what DIAC is thinking. I guess the CO would be the best person to answer these questions as none of us know the inside working of MOC and DIAC.(though i wish i knew.)



thanx Lakshmi...
yes you are right mine case is litle different ..... anyways i will let you guys know the progress. :juggle:

cheers


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi manifesto_18,
> 
> The e-visa always says "In-Progress". The fool proof way to know about the status of your meds is to call DIAC on 00611300364613. Once you give your TRN number, the operator will be able to tell if your meds have been referred/received/finalized.


Thanks Lakshmi, I'll give them a call Sunday night.

I was just wondered where people see the updates of "Medicals Received" etc. as I have no other status updates.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys,

i just had to share this. Looks like there have been a few grants for referred cases in Feb. 

Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 214

A few people have reported that their meds have been finalized and visas have been granted.  . A tiny ray of hope for us. 

Have a lovely evening mates.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

manifesto_18 said:


> Thanks Lakshmi, I'll give them a call Sunday night.
> 
> I was just wondered where people see the updates of "Medicals Received" etc. as I have no other status updates.


You are welcome manifesto-18 

There is an option for evidence of health<something> in the list of documents in your e-visa page. That when changed to "Received" means that the CO has received the results from MOC. Else it will be requested and for some people it is been changed to referred. Mine is still in "Requested" though the CO emailed me to tell me that my meds were referred.


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lakshmi said:


> You are welcome manifesto-18
> 
> There is an option for evidence of health<something> in the list of documents in your e-visa page. That when changed to "Received" means that the CO has received the results from MOC. Else it will be requested and for some people it is been changed to referred. Mine is still in "Requested" though the CO emailed me to tell me that my meds were referred.


Okay, mine has been updated to received but i haven't heard anything from the CO since having the medicals 3 weeks ago.

I'll give them a call and find out what's happening. Finger crossed and good luck to everyone else waiting, the waiting is painful.


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> You are welcome manifesto-18
> 
> There is an option for evidence of health<something> in the list of documents in your e-visa page. That when changed to "Received" means that the CO has received the results from MOC. Else it will be requested and for some people it is been changed to referred. Mine is still in "Requested" though the CO emailed me to tell me that my meds were referred.


for old cases like mine (175) 
it went like this;

HIV Blood Test Received 20-Feb-2013

then
Further Medical Test Results Received 21-Feb-2013

and then on;

Further Medical Test Results Received 22-Feb-2013
Further Medical Test Results Received 22-Feb-2013
HIV Blood Test Referred 22-Feb-2013

so, I am guessing its; Received -> Referred -> Finalized or just Received -> Finalized (if not referred)


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rezasol said:


> for old cases like mine (175)
> it went like this;
> 
> HIV Blood Test Received 20-Feb-2013
> ...


Thanks for the information. I'll give them a call tomorrow night and find out what's happening as the CO doesn't seem very informative


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Had an update from my agent today.....The MOC are working on referred cases from the end of November!! That means it is taking them about 3 weeks to process a weeks worth of referrals which also means that I could potentially have another 9 weeks of waiting as mine were referred on the 14th December!! Unbelievable!!!!!! Has anyone had any other positive news than this???? Thanks in advance


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

waltzing matilda said:


> Had an update from my agent today.....The MOC are working on referred cases from the end of November!! That means it is taking them about 3 weeks to process a weeks worth of referrals which also means that I could potentially have another 9 weeks of waiting as mine were referred on the 14th December!! Unbelievable!!!!!! Has anyone had any other positive news than this???? Thanks in advance


Sorry to hear that it's taken that long. I had my medials over a month ago and they still haven't given me any update about if they will be referred or finalised. I called them and they won't give me an update and they aren't responding to emails.

Very frustrating.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

manifesto_18 said:


> Sorry to hear that it's taken that long. I had my medials over a month ago and they still haven't given me any update about if they will be referred or finalised. I called them and they won't give me an update and they aren't responding to emails.
> 
> Very frustrating.


sorry to hear that too! It took them 3 weeks to refer my husbands meds too!!!


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Even if its taking 3 weeks to process every one week, we should have heard at least few cases in February but I didnt hear any thing on any forum since last 30 days I guess. I dont know what does this long silence indicates?


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

I can only guess at this point but lets see.. as I previously hinted that they may be prioritizing temporary student cases.. 

As most of you know, first semester in Australian Universities starts in February (as much as late February) so they may be looking at those first because delay in these cases could result in delay in classes and eventually falling behind. 

The day I went for my medicals on 20th Feb, I remember there was a kid there whose classes were starting on 25th Feb. He said he had gotten extension but was hoping for a quick reply in couple of days. 

so.. who knows ^_^

The situation could improve drastically in late March to Early April.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Do students need to go through medical checks?. I went to Austria as a full time student during 2011 and I don´t remember being asked to provide any medical examination.

Anyway, I´m hopping MOC speed up things a little bit during march.

Cheers!


----------



## poz12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I did my meds at the start of Feb and had it referred on 5th Feb. I emailed my CO today, and got the following back almost immediately:

The Global Health unit is currently assessing deferred/referred cases from around the end of November 2012. Please be advised standard processing time for a 189 visa application is 12 months.

From the other posts, this seems to be the standard response at the moment and GH have made no progress in clearing their backlog and have been saying they have been working on cases from the end of November for about 2 months now. Not very promising for those of us waiting....

Good luck to those of you who are waiting as well.

This is my first post and thanks to everyone who has posted, this forum has been a great source of info while I have been working through my application.

________
Mech Eng: 189 Invite 15/10 (65pt), Lodged/Ack end Oct, CO end Nov, Meds start Feb, Meds Referred 5th Feb, waiting......


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

*HbA1c*

I've completed my meds(including my wife & Kid) at an e-medicals site last Sunday (03-03-2013). The doctors there told me that if there aren't any abnormalities, they will upload the docs within 48 hrs. Unfortunately, I got a call yesterday saying that there were abnormalities found in my samples and have been referred to appear again for a HbA1c test anytime soon. 

Having searched in the internet I could find that HbA1c refers to Diabetes . Keepin aside the fact that I am still struggling to figure out if I do really have diabetes, I'm more worried if my medicals would end up being referred to MOC . Can the experienced expats throw some light on this query of mine pls ?

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13 | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - ? | Medicals - 03 Mar'13 - (Referred by diagnostics to appear for more tests - 05-Mar-2013 | CO Assigned - ?


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All, I ve got my Medical done from one of approved panel of doctors of DIAC on 23rd Feb. How much time HOC will take for assessment and to forward it to CO.

Any Idea....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, according to my knowledge, even if that day if we have little high blood pressure, in that case also many cases have gone into refer. Same applies for high suger as well...........

all the best..we all are in the same boat....rt now....stress....


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,
Yesterday, my CO informed me that my medical was referred on 18thJan and referred cases are taking 6 to 8 weeks for MOC to finalize. 
But we are seeing in this forum that medicals were not finalized for some of the Nov2012 referred applicants itself.

Its contradicting.... 
some people referred in Dec got the clearance in 6 weeks.... is it prioritized based on severity of issue or history ..don't know?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am also in Chennai..uploaded medicals on 18th Feb for self and child and on 23rd Feb for spouse..by Apolo hosp but yest No news from Co side..and seeing the forum, I shouldnt expect any miracle in my case in 3-4 wks..at least that referred or finalized..............???Honestly my spouse clearly said, he wont write to CO to inquire, and now we have to just wait and watch..as we have submitted all pcc, medicals, forms 80 for both..whatever Co asked..so..now just need to wait.

when did your medicals got uploaded could you pls share?


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine was uploaded on 15thJan by the same Apolo chennai hospital


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

If you have knowledge please comments my friend needs help.

1) What sort of medical test will be for dependent application like spouse ?
2) Which test is done for Heptitist C ? Simple or PCR test ?
3) If spouse were victim of Hepatitist C 4 years back and has done treatment and now her result are Not Detected. But you know report will say positive that this person had a Hep C. But on PCR report test it will say that this person Hep C is not detected. ------- Is it fine ? or its the threat for visa loss ?

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

cool said:


> Mine was uploaded on 15thJan by the same Apolo chennai hospital


so, that means, it ws uploaded on 15th jan but you came to know about refer in March right? That means even to know whether referred I need to wait atlest till April...as I am exactly a month after you..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If you have knowledge please comments my friend needs help.
> 
> ...


Dear friend, all test are same for adults, may it be spouse..but for kids, above 5 and under 15, its just urine test and physical check up. In adult case, its blood test, urine test and chest xray. Blood test is for checking HIV positive, and vdrl.But we ahve to fill form 26, and 160..where we need to metion about hepititis if we had, or any other previous medical condition and treatment taken, medicines taken. which we need to write.I dont think we should hide. But if it was cured, then you dont have to worry about visa. Only thing your spouse's case might go in refer. All the best.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Dear friend, all test are same for adults, may it be spouse..but for kids, above 5 and under 15, its just urine test and physical check up. In adult case, its blood test, urine test and chest xray. Blood test is for checking HIV positive, and vdrl.But we ahve to fill form 26, and 160..where we need to metion about hepititis if we had, or any other previous medical condition and treatment taken, medicines taken. which we need to write.I dont think we should hide. But if it was cured, then you dont have to worry about visa. Only thing your spouse's case might go in refer. All the best.


Thanks a lot for ur reply


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

In my case, only after my CO assigned I came to know through him. 
Though I emailed healthstrategies in Jan, I got a standard reply only from them asking me to wait until CO respond.


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Any good new guys?


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all, just thought would update you all that I had my Visa Granted this morning. Mine was a case of no news is good news... Which my Agent told me.

I had my medicals done over a month ago and hasn't received any communication from my CO. So fingers crossed for each of you, I hope you all have your grant very soon.


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

manifesto_18 said:


> Hi all, just thought would update you all that I had my Visa Granted this morning. Mine was a case of no news is good news... Which my Agent told me.
> 
> I had my medicals done over a month ago and hasn't received any communication from my CO. So fingers crossed for each of you, I hope you all have your grant very soon.


Congratz man. What date your meds got referred? Please share your details.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

cool said:


> Mine was uploaded on 15thJan by the same Apolo chennai hospital


Can u plz tell where to check the status of medicals?? I'm not able to find where to check whether my Medicals are uploaded or not....


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi, according to my knowledge, even if that day if we have little high blood pressure, in that case also many cases have gone into refer. Same applies for high suger as well...........
> 
> all the best..we all are in the same boat....rt now....stress....



Today my CO mailed me that our (me, my wife and child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb and I have done my medical on 31st Jan. She also told me that now MOC is reviewing nov referred medical so it will take time. No specific information though.

She also told me that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Today my CO mailed me that our (me, my wife and child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb and I have done my medical on 31st Jan. She also told me that now MOC is reviewing nov referred medical so it will take time. No specific information though.
> 
> Hi slogozz! Sorry to hear your meds have been referred, if they are STILL on November cases then you are looking at at least 4 months for them to be cleared.... yes a long wait


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi slogozz! Sorry to hear your meds have been referred, if they are STILL on November cases then you are looking at at least 4 months for them to be cleared.... yes a long wait


:juggle: yeah, looooooooooooong wait....... :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am two wks after you so, will see whn is ur grant...


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> I am two wks after you so, will see whn is ur grant...


My Medical was done on 23rd Feb and uploaded by Hospital on 28th. No News yet. How would i cme to know that wether it pending at HOC or reffered to MOC ?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

panasr said:


> My Medical was done on 23rd Feb and uploaded by Hospital on 28th. No News yet. How would i cme to know that wether it pending at HOC or reffered to MOC ?


You need to ask your CO...........


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> I am two wks after you so, will see whn is ur grant...


You will certainly know...........

Even there is possibility that your med can be finalized before me, if that is so then please let me know your status........


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi slogozz! Sorry to hear your meds have been referred, if they are STILL on November cases then you are looking at at least 4 months for them to be cleared.... yes a long wait [/QUOTE]


hi!! any news yet ???? We also still waiting...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

panasr said:


> My Medical was done on 23rd Feb and uploaded by Hospital on 28th. No News yet. How would i cme to know that wether it pending at HOC or reffered to MOC ?


my medicals on 14th feb and spouse's on 21st feb,after that no news, and dont know abt finalized or referred..seeing the threads here, no point in contacting diac, or hoc..as they just give standard answers..

so, frined, WAIT AND WTCH :ranger:


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

What are the reasons for medicals going to referred status.?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> What are the reasons for medicals going to referred status.?


no reason as such.. Its believed that cases which at initial check is not confirmed of being in no-risk region then these cases are referred to more investigations.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

marichelle said:


> Hi slogozz! Sorry to hear your meds have been referred, if they are STILL on November cases then you are looking at at least 4 months for them to be cleared.... yes a long wait



hi!! any news yet ???? We also still waiting...[/QUOTE]

No, no news yet  I am 1 week after you so i'm waiting for you to hear then i'll know I cant be far off Mine is 190 though (don't know if this makes a difference ) I was so sure I would hear this week., i could just feel it, but how wrong I was!!!!!! After hearing they are still working on November has destroyed all hope LOL !


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

hi all

I am new to this thread, could see valuable feedback from members on meds referred/finalized... in my case meds current status is received.... what does this mean? shall I ask my CO on meds status?


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

NIP said:


> hi all
> 
> I am new to this thread, could see valuable feedback from members on meds referred/finalized... in my case meds current status is received.... what does this mean? shall I ask my CO on meds status?


it means CO is looking at your Meds. to check for is it is okay or refered you need to communicate with your CO ... its better to wait for some time as rule for the CO is no news is good news.....cheers


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> hi!! any news yet ???? We also still waiting...


No, no news yet  I am 1 week after you so i'm waiting for you to hear then i'll know I cant be far off Mine is 190 though (don't know if this makes a difference ) I was so sure I would hear this week., i could just feel it, but how wrong I was!!!!!! After hearing they are still working on November has destroyed all hope LOL ![/QUOTE]..

I had called my CO,he says MOC is still working on November Referred cases and there is a huge backlog behind the same and hence it might take another month or so..


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

fadiexpart said:


> it means CO is looking at your Meds. to check for is it is okay or refered you need to communicate with your CO ... its better to wait for some time as rule for the CO is no news is good news.....cheers


====================
thanks for quick response, but status as received is more than a month for meds...this week status changed to received for all other documents...as you said have to wait for some more time


----------



## RichWJ (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all.
my visa was granted last night. 189 visa, meds referred 17th November...so nearly a 4 month wait! very relieved now!


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

NIP said:


> ====================
> thanks for quick response, but status as received is more than a month for meds...this week status changed to received for all other documents...as you said have to wait for some more time


its mean your CO is not updating the status so call hi/her and ask about it. only and if only you are not able to live without that...(i mean if something serious)

you may send soft reminder to your co to update the page for you..

Regards-fahad


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

for my 189 application I have two dependent.

My self : medical done on 15th Feb : but still status is "Requested"

Two Dependent : Medical done on 1 Feb : but still status is "Recommended"

What could be the issue?

but from online portal arrange your medical link is gone ?(does this mean report has been uploaded)


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

fadiexpart said:


> its mean your CO is not updating the status so call hi/her and ask about it. only and if only you are not able to live without that...(i mean if something serious)
> 
> you may send soft reminder to your co to update the page for you..
> 
> Regards-fahad


Thanks Fahad today I will send out an email to my CO.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

NIP said:


> Thanks Fahad today I will send out an email to my CO.


==========================
Hi everyone,

I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy

this is how the whole process went - 189 visa subclass
1) ACS - Software engineer - on Nov'11
2) IELTS - JAN'12
3) EOI - Submitted - AUG'12 with 60 points - 2 dependants
4) Invitation - 15NOV'12
5) Submitted and Acknowledge - 6DEC'12
6) Status changed to Lodged - 21DEC'12
7) MEDs - 26DEC'12
8) CO assigned - 01FEB'13 Team 33 Brisbane initials LZ, requested few documents, sent on same day except PCC.
9) PCC - 11FEB'13
10) Grant - 14MAR'13

the first entry should be before 27DEC'13, exactly within one year to the date of medicals done.

Thanks everyone for the support and help.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

NIP said:


> ==========================
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> ...


Congrats NIP. Happy to hear about 1 more grant.
BTW were your medicals referred to MOC ?

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> Hi all.
> my visa was granted last night. 189 visa, meds referred 17th November...so nearly a 4 month wait! very relieved now!


Hey congratulations!!!!

Mine was referred on 22nd November 2012... and mine is a 189 too.. lets see.. fingers crossed.. !!!!


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

mark001 said:


> Congrats NIP. Happy to hear about 1 more grant.
> BTW were your medicals referred to MOC ?
> 
> Cheers!
> Mark001


thanks Mark001

my medicals were not referred.....


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

NIP said:


> ==========================
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> ...



great news my friend ...wish you all the best for your future in Australia...


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

My MIL medicals are referred what in case if CO says we have to take her application out?how abt our Visa?


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

NIP said:


> ==========================
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> ...



hi NIP

can you explain few queries for 

what document she requested which you send on the same day.
she requested form 80?
job verification calls to your employer?
you application page updated during the process of 4 months...?

Regards-fahad


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

I had written to my CO on Monday asking about the status of medicals for me and OH and received the following response this morning: "Unfortunately they are still outstanding, we have sent a big list of outstanding health cases which we hope to be processed immediately."

Just hope things get a move on soon..am beginning to grow moss as I wait..arrgh:tongue1:


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

fadiexpart said:


> hi NIP
> 
> can you explain few queries for
> 
> ...


===============

thanks fahad

what document she requested which you send on the same day.
>>> passport pages of my wife and kid, PCC thats all
she requested form 80?
>>> no
job verification calls to your employer?
>>> not sure
you application page updated during the process of 4 months...?
>>> only last week the status of documents changed to received...


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

NIP said:


> ===============
> 
> thanks fahad
> 
> ...


thanx buddy .... again wish you the best ....


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi All, 

I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC on 20th Feb and it will take about two months to finalize. 

But when I go through the posts in this thread I think the time frame to finalize will be far more than that. 

Any idea latest date of medicals finalized by MOC?

Thanks


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC on 20th Feb and it will take about two months to finalize.
> 
> ...


COs are just trying to console people I guess, I have been given a new date time after every month when I query my CO since November. And mine are not yet finalized. And its not COs fault either, its some issue with Global Health...


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi I got an email from department of health on 18/3 asking me to get complete eye examination for my 6 year old daughter.Its no where mentioned that her Medicals are referred. It just says us to get further eye test through the same pannel of doctors who did our medicals and upload it online .It asked us to contact our CO for any further information.We have not received any email from CO so far. We got the said test done and everything is normal.The hospital will upload it this week.Does this mean her medicals are referred? Its no where mentioned that medicals refered or no email from CO .Advise needed.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> COs are just trying to console people I guess, I have been given a new date time after every month when I query my CO since November. And mine are not yet finalized. And its not COs fault either, its some issue with Global Health...


Hey emertyyy,

When was ur med referred....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Hey emertyyy,
> 
> When was ur med referred....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,
It was referred on 26th November.
Still not finalized.

Guys any good news?


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> COs are just trying to console people I guess, I have been given a new date time after every month when I query my CO since November. And mine are not yet finalized. And its not COs fault either, its some issue with Global Health...


The backlog they say with GH/MOC is it a recent phenomenon after introduction of Skill select?
There is nothing in the web link to Global Health that indicates the current backlog.


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

My wife's medicals were referred on 8th Mar. Do we have any cases on the forum with past history of TB (TB cleared 15 years back)? 

I am worried, have accepted a job in Melbourne with 3rd June as start date. I hope the process will speed up in the coming week!!


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, by the time we wait, I want to plan when to visit Australia before one year. Most of us are having the requirement to go by this Nov or Dec. But from other threads in this forum, I found that migrating to Aus by end of year is not advisable as it might be difficult to find a Job.

I'd like to know ur plans on this.. Any idea whether it is possible to apply for IT jobs before going to Aus? Share ur views friends..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys I saw in another thread some one known as iwantanewlife, who's meds got referred on 19th Nov got grant yesterday.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-547.html

Check the link


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a small hunch about why A grade medicals get referred.

My self and my wife's medicals were done on 2 separate dates, My one was done earlier and her one on later date and her medical got referred. Global Health might got suspicious, as medicals of primary and secondary applicant receiving two separate dates, they might have assumed my wife's medical was held up by hospital for further review and they referred it to MOC for further assessment.

I know this scenario is with so many assumptions, Any one having smiler experience??? I am not sure whether I am thinking too much, rather than waiting for the out come.:confused2:


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Udda,

It is the same in my situation also. Hospital didn't send my medicals together with my wife's one as they hav messed up my X-ray with another one's. Only thing we can do is imagine.. Let's wait for the outcome


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

slexpat said:


> Hi Udda,
> 
> It is the same in my situation also. Hospital didn't send my medicals together with my wife's one as they hav messed up my X-ray with another one's. Only thing we can do is imagine.. Let's wait for the outcome


Hi Slexpat,

When was your medical referred?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Udda,

Dec 21st


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Udda,

R u from IT sector? What is ur plan about first visit once finalized? Is is okay to migrate by end of this year?


----------



## ashinzh (Feb 7, 2013)

My wife's meds was referred on 26th Nov(189 visa) and my co told me this morning that she expects to get the result from MOC this week or next one. Not sure if that will happen.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ashinzh said:


> My wife's meds was referred on 26th Nov(189 visa) and my co told me this morning that she expects to get the result from MOC this week or next one. Not sure if that will happen.


Good news......

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ashinzh said:


> My wife's meds was referred on 26th Nov(189 visa) and my co told me this morning that she expects to get the result from MOC this week or next one. Not sure if that will happen.


All the best ashinzh...


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

udda said:


> All the best ashinzh...


Any updates for Medical Referrals?

Mine was referred in Jan 2nd week to MOC


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Any updates for Medical Referrals?
> 
> Mine was referred in Jan 2nd week to MOC


No.. not much Sarank. My CO told me current demand for medical assessment is reducing, so that we can expect some outcome quicker than earlier.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

udda said:


> No.. not much Sarank. My CO told me current demand for medical assessment is reducing, so that we can expect some outcome quicker than earlier.


This is good news. Hope your CO is referring to the overall applications (December-onwards) and not just for this month only.

Thanks for this.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

udda said:


> No.. not much Sarank. My CO told me current demand for medical assessment is reducing, so that we can expect some outcome quicker than earlier.


Hope So we will get our grants soon..
Whats your CO initials?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Hope So we will get our grants soon..
> Whats your CO initials?


RL from team 2 Adelaide. It in my signature


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

Latest from my CO:

"Don’t be alarmed there are a large number of people in the same situation. Our senior management have been in contact with the medical officer to sort out the best way to resolve the back log. I can confirm that your health has been cleared but ...'s is still outstanding. I have been checking his health every day to see if it has been finalized and once it is, I will finalize your application"

Feeling slightly better after reading this --at least for now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

Hay guys
Here are my details,
ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
CO Allocated= 22/Feb/2013(Brisbane team 33/Co-AM)
Grant???? no communication????
Do you have any idea?


----------



## poz12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone heard anything new about referrals from what date Global Health are currently processing? The last posted was they were still processing from the end of November. Has anyone heard anything more recent?


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Its easter holidays with long weekend, they will resume tomorrow, and we will have more updates.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys,

Thanks to All of you for sharing their valuable inputs & knowledge.
Mine Meds were done on 23rd Jan, 13 & I got to know about the referrals to MOC from my agent in First Week of February.... No news on the status further.

I even tried checking the status online on evisa site, but it always says that the services are temporarily not available.

Not sure what to do....!!!


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys,

Thanks to All of you for sharing their valuable inputs & knowledge.
Mine Meds were done on 23rd Jan, 13 & I got to know about the referrals to MOC from my agent in First Week of February.... No news on the status further.

I even tried checking the status online on evisa site, but it always says that the services are temporarily not available.

Not sure what to do....!!!


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

*Finally its here!*

Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!

Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!

Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!



Congratulations....


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


congratulations indijane!

Pls mention ur last date of first entry.


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

paki_migrant said:


> congratulations indijane!
> 
> Pls mention ur last date of first entry.


Thanks paki_migrant. my last date of first entry is Nov 14th 2013


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


What is the time restrain to enter aust for you?


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a couple questions, hope there's someone can help me by answer them.

1. Do I have to withdrawal my tourist/visitor visa application in order to get my partner visa application granted? (note: I lodged a tourist visa on February while my other application/partner visa is processing)

2. What is "visa application will be finalize" means? is that mean it'll be granted? or it just mean that my application will be get a final result (whether its granted or not)

Below is the additional info that I got today from my CO after been in waiting for almost 5 months to get any progress news. Here's the email:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Ms. YYY,

My name is XXX and I am your case officer.

In order to finalize your application for New Zealand Citizen Family
Relationship subclass UP461, kindly submit withdrawal letter for your
tourist application due to your application for subclass UP461 going to be
finalized.

Thank you.

Regards,
-----------------------------------------

(P.S. I lodged a tourist visa application this February when I found that my partner visa will take long time due to medical clearance process by MOC/ Global Health.)


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

indijane said:


> Thanks paki_migrant. my last date of first entry is Nov 14th 2013


as we know from experience of other people that the date is given from PCC/Medical whichever is done earliar so should'nt it be 29th OCT'13 in your case? i.e. 1 year from date of your medicals


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

paki_migrant said:


> as we know from experience of other people that the date is given from PCC/Medical whichever is done earliar so should'nt it be 29th OCT'13 in your case? i.e. 1 year from date of your medicals


Good question--I'm guessing that since my medicals were referred and got finalized only in the third week of March 2013, the PCC would then be considered the older date..


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you know exactly when were your medicals finalized?
And after finalization how long did you wait to get this golden email?
My medicals finalized on 29th march, don't know how much would I have to wait, any ideas?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Hey guys, I have a couple questions, hope there's someone can help me by answer them.
> 
> 1. Do I have to withdrawal my tourist/visitor visa application in order to get my partner visa application granted? (note: I lodged a tourist visa on February while my other application/partner visa is processing)
> 
> ...


As per the words from CO - it seems by finalized s/he means granted. And if s/he has asked you to withdraw tourist one - better do it asap!
Best of luck!


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

emertyyy said:


> Do you know exactly when were your medicals finalized?
> And after finalization how long did you wait to get this golden email?
> My medicals finalized on 29th march, don't know how much would I have to wait, any ideas?


Hi emertyy - my medicals were finalized on the 13th of March ..my husbands medicals finalization date reads as 2nd April (today)


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

indijane said:


> Hi emertyy - my medicals were finalized on the 13th of March ..my husbands medicals finalization date reads as 2nd April (today)


May I know which team and your Co initials? 
Also, what's your plan now, if you like to share?


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

superm said:


> As per the words from CO - it seems by finalized s/he means granted. And if s/he has asked you to withdraw tourist one - better do it asap!
> Best of luck!



Hey Superm, thanks for reply my questions... i just feel a bit suspicious about it cause it seems a bit ambiguous. Hopefully its a good sign, wish me luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

emertyyy said:


> May I know which team and your Co initials?
> Also, what's your plan now, if you like to share?


Hi emertyy - Mine was Team 2 , my CO was JS. We will move to Sydney probably in September where we have immediate family. We will stay with them till we find our feet..thinking probably 3 months if I have to job-hunt else a shorter period till we find a place to stay. We are lucky as we have a great family network there in Sydney already. Work wise - I had sent out feelers and had a few informal chats with a former employer with offices in Australia. They have recently offered me a similar position in Sydney..if that comes through formally then i don't have to worry about a job hunt! 

My husband on the other hand is self-employed. His venture already includes clients in Australia..so for for him its a matter of setting up a formal office in Sydney and extending his business venture to Sydney. He will be doing a bit of back and forth between India and Oz for a while!


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

indijane said:


> Hi emertyy - Mine was Team 2 , my CO was JS. We will move to Sydney probably in September where we have immediate family. We will stay with them till we find our feet..thinking probably 3 months if I have to job-hunt else a shorter period till we find a place to stay. We are lucky as we have a great family network there in Sydney already. Work wise - I had sent out feelers and had a few informal chats with a former employer with offices in Australia. They have recently offered me a similar position in Sydney..if that comes through formally then i don't have to worry about a job hunt!
> 
> My husband on the other hand is self-employed. His venture already includes clients in Australia..so for for him its a matter of setting up a formal office in Sydney and extending his business venture to Sydney. He will be doing a bit of back and forth between India and Oz for a while!


That sounds great, best of luck, I'm a software engineer opting for Melbourne.
Still waiting for outcome...


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

My visa is granted today, i thought i have post this news on another thread but thats okay... Guys, I hope all of you will get visa granted too asap  *keeppraying*


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome news!!!!. So they have finally moved to December cases.
Congrats!


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Im counting the days now.. haaaa God save us


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> My visa is granted today, i thought i have post this news on another thread but thats okay... Guys, I hope all of you will get visa granted too asap  *keeppraying*


I have similar situation as Esma...

They have requested for further med for my spouse and we have done it on 15/02/13 and sent on 17/02/2013.
it was a paper based meds...
the link organize your med exam is still present 
dnt know when the meds be finalized.....


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Im counting the days now.. haaaa God save us


Hi guys! Visa granted today!  meds referred 7 dec 
Yaaaay!


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

marichelle said:


> Hi guys! Visa granted today!  meds referred 7 dec
> Yaaaay!


Hi Marichelle, mine was also granted yesterday!! They are really moving fast now  Whoop whoop!!! Good luck with your travelslane::clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

marichelle said:


> Hi guys! Visa granted today!  meds referred 7 dec
> Yaaaay!


Nice... Many Congrats...


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats! After seeing ur replies, I just checked my mail with a half hope & saw that I also got the grant now! So they seems to be going in rocket speed now! So all will get it soon.. All da best!!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

slexpat said:


> Congrats! After seeing ur replies, I just checked my mail with a half hope & saw that I also got the grant now! So they seems to be going in rocket speed now! So all will get it soon.. All da best!!


Hey Slexpat, Many Congrats... Enjoy the moments and all the best for your future moves. :clap2:


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

udda said:


> Hey Slexpat, Many Congrats... Enjoy the moments and all the best for your future moves. :clap2:


Thanks Udda! I wish u all da best as well... Hope we can meet around some day in Aus


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

slexpat said:


> Thanks Udda! I wish u all da best as well... Hope we can meet around some day in Aus


Sure We will...


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi guys! Visa granted today!  meds referred 7 dec
> Yaaaay!


Congratulation..... :clap2:


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi Marichelle, mine was also granted yesterday!! They are really moving fast now  Whoop whoop!!! Good luck with your travelslane::clap2:


Congratulations....  :clap2:


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Congrats! After seeing ur replies, I just checked my mail with a half hope & saw that I also got the grant now! So they seems to be going in rocket speed now! So all will get it soon.. All da best!!



Congratulations....  :clap2:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

udda said:


> Nice... Many Congrats...


hi udda, your and mine timeline is almost same, My medicals were uploaded at the same date as yours, n yet dont know whether referred or///may be ref, as no news yet...we have emailed our co yesterdy who is from team 33 Brisbane..but not received any answer yet..lets hope urs n mine gets cleared soon..do you think, if people getting ref medicals of Dec end, are getting their grants in this wk, that means we are falling 2 mnths behind, so we will have to wait another couple of mnths??omg..this is toooooooooo much..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi udda, your and mine timeline is almost same, My medicals were uploaded at the same date as yours, n yet dont know whether referred or///may be ref, as no news yet...we have emailed our co yesterdy who is from team 33 Brisbane..but not received any answer yet..lets hope urs n mine gets cleared soon..do you think, if people getting ref medicals of Dec end, are getting their grants in this wk, that means we are falling 2 mnths behind, so we will have to wait another couple of mnths??omg..this is toooooooooo much..


Hi Lucky, 

Its strange that your CO did not tell you about the status of the meds. If it is referred they normally convey the massage to applicant. Hope you will get reply from your CO. 

By the way, when considering latest medical clearing up dates, no one can not take a decision based on that to make an estimation. The reason is there many Jan and Feb referral got their grants last week and this week, while there are few nov and dec referral are still there. I guess it depends on the team and how critical the case is. 

Do you have any idea why your meds was ref? Did you have any pre medical condition.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I still dont know whether medicals referred in real??/as no updates.. and no pre medical condition..that's why wondering..anyways I am hoping to get atlest some reply now from co in 3-4 days time max as we have aksed her yesterday..

from other comments, i could see one thing that some cos kkep in touch and some dont..so, let :see..no choice but to wait and watch...:ranger:


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All, 
My meds were done on 24th Dec 2012. Due to my wife being pregnant, her medicals along with the newborn baby was done on 19th March 2013. The medicals are now referred and we do not know what to expect next. It has been radio silence ... Any ideas? Am going crazy thinking about all this.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am happy to share that I have got my visa grant on 11 April 2013...

No words to express the happiness on the arrival of the golden mail.. 

Thank you guys for the support!!!!

Thanks a lot..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have got my visa grant on 11 April 2013...
> 
> ...


Many Congrats... Now your long wait is over and you deserve it. All the best...


----------



## poz12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Got a reply from my CO that there had been some progress with the backlog at Global Heath and that DIAC management are working with GH management to sort out the problem. So hopefully we will all get some good news soon.


Referred start of Feb.......


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

From my understanding, if there are newborn/children involved, the meds get referred... same was in my case..but no need to get stressed...its just a waiting game...as the saying goes, the fruit tastes better after a longer wait.... 




isubu1981 said:


> Hi All,
> My meds were done on 24th Dec 2012. Due to my wife being pregnant, her medicals along with the newborn baby was done on 19th March 2013. The medicals are now referred and we do not know what to expect next. It has been radio silence ... Any ideas? Am going crazy thinking about all this.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

sorry if i sound off but NOW your real struggle begins... getting the visa is the easy part...trust me, you only realize this after you get the grant... just trying to get you back to reality  all the best...



reachsvinoth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have got my visa grant on 11 April 2013...
> 
> ...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello guys,

Please update you details on the medicals referred timelines. 

Note: on average its taking over 16 weeks to finalise referred medicals.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm happy to say that I got my grant today!!! (189). My meds were referred around the 20th of December.
Looks like MOC is finally catching up!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

How many days they take to decide on application once MOC is cleared?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Mates,

Have been looking for a group that discusses MOC issues and am glad to have found this one. My medicals have been referred as per my CO. Going by the forum members experiences, looks like clearance is taking anywhere between 3-5months which kind of gave a shock to me. I hoped to get a grant by first week of may and planned few things inline with it. This sudden twist changed everything. Thought of waiting for 3-5 months is scary as well.


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Have been looking for a group that discusses MOC issues and am glad to have found this one. My medicals have been referred as per my CO. Going by the forum members experiences, looks like clearance is taking anywhere between 3-5months which kind of gave a shock to me. I hoped to get a grant by first week of may and planned few things inline with it. This sudden twist changed everything. Thought of waiting for 3-5 months is scary as well.


Dont even ask bro...this MOC referring has changed my entire plan and made my world upside down 
Still waiting for good news..amen


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congrats harris..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Samuel


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

My 6 year old kids med not yet finalised.Timeline given by my CO is 8-12 weeks.We got an email from health saying that we need to get complete optomologist report for my kid.results normal. uploaded it on 22/3/13 .Status on e visa page is recommended.Looks like have to wait.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


congrates..I did medical same date as yours,hope is increasing bit now..pls wish me also a luck


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

*waiting period is killing me...*

Hi Guys,
This waiting period is killing me... My medical was done on 27th Jan'13 and seems like my medical was refered on 8th Feb'13 and waiting till now... Sent few mails to MOC but no reply from them. Called CO 2 times got a same reply "Waiting for MOC to finalize the medical. Not sure how much time it will take"... 

Just waiting waiting waiting... When my number will come 

Cheers,
-Mohit.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

The GH have asked me to do further test and I have done it on in Jan. They results were sent via EMS and they have received it. but recently my CO says the GH have not received it when she quired about it. so she asked my panel clinic to send the reults electronically ie scan and attach. They have done it yesterday...

now waiting game begins again..dnt know long to wait for.....

The docs at the clinic were saying the GH lost another applicants meds..man how can they be so careless....

BTW we did paper based meds...

Anyone there who came under this situation...how long it took for the meds to be cleared...


----------



## Aami (Apr 12, 2013)

Hai all,
can anyone advise me for this situation, my medicals were done on 6 th april ,then after 2 days the hospital people told us that there is some protein trace in my urine so need to repeat the test. Again we have done the test on 13 th April,now the link for medical - except mine all the family members has disappeared.does it means my medical referred?or any one experience the same problem?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Ayrin said:


> Hai all,
> can anyone advise me for this situation, my medicals were done on 6 th april ,then after 2 days the hospital people told us that there is some protein trace in my urine so need to repeat the test. Again we have done the test on 13 th April,now the link for medical - except mine all the family members has disappeared.does it means my medical referred?or any one experience the same problem?


I think hospital has not uploaded your medicals yet. They may be analyzing your reports as you had problem earlier. You better contact hospital and inquire about it from them.


----------



## Aami (Apr 12, 2013)

my photo is attached with the link now.this means its uploaded right?


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

hello mates...anyone knows what is current date of medicals clearance?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

golduniyamarket said:


> hello mates...anyone knows what is current date of medicals clearance?


refer following link...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Aami said:


> my photo is attached with the link now.this means its uploaded right?


Any update about your meds?


----------



## Aami (Apr 12, 2013)

udda said:


> Any update about your meds?


NO. The link is existing there as same before. Hope my Another waiting started for me.Any way there are many people who are in queue let us see your results first.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Any good news for this week...?


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

engtoaus said:


> From my understanding, if there are newborn/children involved, the meds get referred... same was in my case..but no need to get stressed...its just a waiting game...as the saying goes, the fruit tastes better after a longer wait....


Thasks..this is infact news to me..if newborns are there in application then medicals get referred..may be this has happened in my case too..spoke to doctor many times, they did say everything is ok not sure why med got referred..anyways..
still waiting...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Aami said:


> NO. The link is existing there as same before. Hope my Another waiting started for me.Any way there are many people who are in queue let us see your results first.


Ya its true, there are many Jan and Feb beginning applicants still in waiting list. Its strange how they finalize cases. So it is unable to predict it can be this week or in one month. 

In your case I strongly believe you should contact hospital regarding the issue and confirms whether they I have uploaded the reports, as you do not have CO yet.


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

udda said:


> refer following link...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0


Thanks for the info...


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

*Med booking*

I have not started with visa application after today's invite since I'm still waiting for my son's passport (didn't know he must get it too). 

Can you please help shed some light on:

1. Is the medical referred based on the country that the applicant is on? I'm from VN - which may be considered high risk country. 

2. Can I book medical before CO is allocated? Just in case if it is referred, the waiting time will be shorter. 

Thank you.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

smiling said:


> I have not started with visa application after today's invite since I'm still waiting for my son's passport (didn't know he must get it too).
> 
> Can you please help shed some light on:
> 
> ...


There is tendency for medical been referred if applicant is in high risk country. I think it is a random selection.

You can do your medical after you lodge the application. No need to wait till CO. Yes it will shorten the waiting period if medical was referred and if it was not referred it will expedite the grant, provided that all the other requirements are met.


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you udda. 

I thought the whole process (since skill assessment) would take 6-8 months but after the experience so far I guess maybe I will only get grant somewhere Oct or Nov 13. Joining the queue!!!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

smiling said:


> Thank you udda.
> 
> I thought the whole process (since skill assessment) would take 6-8 months but after the experience so far I guess maybe I will only get grant somewhere Oct or Nov 13. Joining the queue!!!


Welcome on board ....


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dear friends,

Glad to inform you that I have been granted 190 Visa on April 15th though I received communication only yesterday from my agent. Since I was out of town I could not post the news in the forum.
Thanks to all for all the support and helpful discussions.


For all those who are waiting for grant I wish you guys the very best and hope that your grant letter is not too far. Really MOC is turning around referred cases pretty fast.

One of the surprise I found in the grant letter is that my first date of entry should be before 29/09/2013 though I thought it would be 10/12/2013 based on the PCC date. Not sure why DIAC decided to put a early date.


Cheers !
Mark001

|Vic SS applied Jul 04| Vic SS approved Sept 24| EOI Oct 04| 190 Visa Online applied Nov 17| CO Nov 29 Team 2 | Spouse PCC Dec 11| Medicals Dec 12| Medical referred Jan 03| PCC Jan 07| FBI Jan 15| Grant Apr 15| Some day in Sept|


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Glad to inform you that I have been granted 190 Visa on April 15th though I received communication only yesterday from my agent. Since I was out of town I could not post the news in the forum.
> Thanks to all for all the support and helpful discussions.
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Glad to inform you that I have been granted 190 Visa on April 15th though I received communication only yesterday from my agent. Since I was out of town I could not post the news in the forum.
> Thanks to all for all the support and helpful discussions.
> ...


Congratulations! Good to hear.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

mark001 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Glad to inform you that I have been granted 190 Visa on April 15th though I received communication only yesterday from my agent. Since I was out of town I could not post the news in the forum.
> Thanks to all for all the support and helpful discussions.
> ...


Congrats Mark...


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear Friends....

Please guide me....I lodged my spouse visa subclass 309/100 application on 17 oct. 2011 and since then I am waiting for my visa grant...I was having some medical issues...so I also underwent the TB medication for 6 months in between....now everything has been completed....I sent my final medical reports to MOC on 25 feb.2013...and waiting for the response since then....any enlightenment for how much more time it vl take...

Please help ...it really felt choking...




lucky14 said:


> I have been checking different tags on forum, but I think its pure luck..See, if medicals are finalized fast, then there is no delay in visa grant..but if medicals go on refer then there is a big que there so it takes 2-3 months more for visa grant..


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have one query for my medicals..

Status of medical on e-visa shown it required and medical link disappeared after 3 days of Medical.

rest all he documents in shows it received.

can any one suggest y my medicals are showing required.

.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

manpal said:


> Dear Friends....
> 
> Please guide me....I lodged my spouse visa subclass 309/100 application on 17 oct. 2011 and since then I am waiting for my visa grant...I was having some medical issues...so I also underwent the TB medication for 6 months in between....now everything has been completed....I sent my final medical reports to MOC on 25 feb.2013...and waiting for the response since then....any enlightenment for how much more time it vl take...
> 
> Please help ...it really felt choking...


I am not sure on this one. If one's medicals have been referred and they are required to submit additional information, I do not know how that is treated in relation to the queue of medicals awaiting finalisation. if the additional test results / documents join the queue again then we are looking at around 100days of processing time. This estimation is based on current average processing times.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query for my medicals..
> 
> ...


Seems like your medical is refered. Drop an email / call to CO to check on the status...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Who got the grant yesterday and any lucky guy today?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query for my medicals..
> 
> ...


The status of documents and requirements on eVisa is not very reliable. Your CO would have the most reliable information.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Seems like your medical is refered. Drop an email / call to CO to check on the status...


We have dropped a mail to CO for the Medicals and she has replied that your documents are under routine checking and it will take 6 Weeks to get an outcome..

No reply after that..

Have asked her about medicals on 25th march and she replied on 18th April..

.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

mohitsharan said:


> Who got the grant yesterday and any lucky guy today?


Some one known as statue got grant yesterday and Bots123 today. No update other than that yet. 

Refer the link for details. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0

As tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, can not expect much more in remaining days of this week also.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

udda said:


> Some one known as statue got grant yesterday and Bots123 today. No update other than that yet.
> 
> Refer the link for details. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0
> 
> As tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, can not expect much more in remaining days of this week also.


Hi udda, saw the spreadsheet just now, what i have noticed is, the waiting period is deceasing each week, when we see on top itsabt 125 dys apx, n now the recent grants hv bn done in apt 85 to 95 days..so, I hope next 2 wks should be many grants for those who have already been waiting since 80 days..let see and cross our fingers..


:ranger:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi udda, saw the spreadsheet just now, what i have noticed is, the waiting period is deceasing each week, when we see on top itsabt 125 dys apx, n now the recent grants hv bn done in apt 85 to 95 days..so, I hope next 2 wks should be many grants for those who have already been waiting since 80 days..let see and cross our fingers..
> 
> 
> :ranger:


Ya thats true. But this week it seem MOC back to hibernate mode. Hope things will pick up from next week. 

I expect maximum of 90 days to complete the medicals with the current trend.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, if we see good grants of people above us next wk, getting grants, then we can expect somthing for us in another 3wks, to complete our 90 days...
In my case I even dont know whch date medicals referred? we asked co but no reply about the status..so, I am counting the date of medicals as referred now..

my and my daughter's medicals were uploaded on 16th Feb, and my husband's were on 21st Feb..so, even if I count 25th Fe, its just 60 days I have been waiting..

n may be 30 more days to go..so, I suppose need to stya full may in hot summer here in Chennai..

I planned to make my first 2wks visa validation entry in may..n then come bk, but nothig is working out..n bcz of this AU pending, can plan summer holidays to any other place also..

seems no other job but to see forum 5 ties a day...............


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm joining the thread! Did our meds 21 Feb, they were referred 28 Feb, and still waiting on it. We applied for the 190 visa.

Does the 190 visa meds get finalised faster because they are higher priority then 189 or does it depend on date referred and not visa subclass?
Thanks!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi everyone! I'm joining the thread! Did our meds 21 Feb, they were referred 28 Feb, and still waiting on it. We applied for the 190 visa.
> 
> Does the 190 visa meds get finalised faster because they are higher priority then 189 or does it depend on date referred and not visa subclass?
> Thanks!


Did you come to know the reason of referral? Or did you mention anything about your medical condition in form 26/160?

Thanks


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Did you come to know the reason of referral? Or did you mention anything about your medical condition in form 26/160?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there! Our CO just said my husband's meds were referred for further investigation. We believe it is because of his hernia. He has not gone for an operation on it, he is just using cronic medication for it. 

Holding thumbs that the backlog will clear up soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Week started... Lets see who are the lucky ones this week...
All the best guys...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds good to me.

I have a question about the spreadsheet. I am struggling to add my info to it. Should it be as simple as opening it, scrolling down to the first open cell and adding my info. I've entered my name and my visa subclass, can someone confirm if they can see it please?
Thanks!!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

AlmostinOz said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I have a question about the spreadsheet. I am struggling to add my info to it. Should it be as simple as opening it, scrolling down to the first open cell and adding my info. I've entered my name and my visa subclass, can someone confirm if they can see it please?
> Thanks!!


Hi AlmostinOz,

Yes your details are visible in spread sheet. 

All the best


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi AlmostinOz,
> 
> Yes your details are visible in spread sheet.
> 
> All the best


Excellent, thanks! I'll update the rest of the info later!


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Based on the other forum 2 grant for this week as of now... Both Med was refered in Jan...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

mohitsharan said:


> Based on the other forum 2 grant for this week as of now... Both Med was refered in Jan...


Which forum is this? Atleast there is some movement.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

How come we know that meds are further refereed, Do we need to check with CO?
I had mailed my CO, but he has not mentioned anything about meds, should I ask CO about meds?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> How come we know that meds are further refereed, Do we need to check with CO?
> I had mailed my CO, but he has not mentioned anything about meds, should I ask CO about meds?


If you want to know the status of your medicals, your CO will be the best person to ask, yes.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

tenten said:


> If you want to know the status of your medicals, your CO will be the best person to ask, yes.


thanks!!!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

We completed our medicals on april 15th and CO requested for my spouse medicals which was also completed on 15th.
my daughter's and my links got disappeared.But still showing my husband's medical link.
I mailed CO ,no updates

He went through 24 hr BP monitoring and cardiologist opinion as his BP was high
Everything came out normal and no issues
Now I'm worried whether his medical wud have been referred? 

Anyone facing similar issue


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> We completed our medicals on april 15th and CO requested for my spouse medicals which was also completed on 15th.
> my daughter's and my links got disappeared.But still showing my husband's medical link.
> I mailed CO ,no updates
> 
> ...


Ur not alone here. So many people are there and they are still worrying about their medicals status. You just mail to ur co and mail to health strategies as well. Your spouse medicals might be got referred. Same thing happened in my case. 

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Same thing happened in my case as well. Ur not alone here. So many people are there and they are still worrying about their medicals status. You just mail to ur co a
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I did no reply


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know its frustrating to wait for the meds to clear.To ease the anxiety 1 average time frame is 8 or 12 weeks from the date the meds are refered.2 same for not yet finalised cases 3 email CO about the meds only after submitting all the documents,CO SLA is 7 days.email the CO again only after 7 days as a gentle followup.4 I know its not easy but we need to take ourminds off this and enjoy today.We will lose 90 days in anxiety . 5 Above all if you do not have major health problems meds will eventually get cleared.


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> I know its frustrating to wait for the meds to clear.To ease the anxiety 1 average time frame is 8 or 12 weeks from the date the meds are refered.2 same for not yet finalised cases 3 email CO about the meds only after submitting all the documents,CO SLA is 7 days.email the CO again only after 7 days as a gentle followup.4 I know its not easy but we need to take ourminds off this and enjoy today.We will lose 90 days in anxiety . 5 Above all if you do not have major health problems meds will eventually get cleared.


Thank you! Waiting sure is not easy!


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys.. . can somebody shed some light on the below comments received frin CO.....

"Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed Rul opacityPlease include the following information:-Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;-Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described above."


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Guys.. . can somebody shed some light on the below comments received frin CO.....
> 
> "Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed Rul opacity Please include the following information:-Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;-Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described above."


Have you ever had tuberculosis in past ? CO is asking for reports, just provide him that.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Have you ever had tuberculosis in past ? CO is asking for reports, just provide him that.


Nope..... no TB at all..... but frequent cough probblems have been there


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Nope..... no TB at all..... but frequent cough probblems have been there


then there should not be any problems, however take print out of e-mail and consult with doctor and see what he says.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> then there should not be any problems, however take print out of e-mail and consult with doctor and see what he says.


Thanks....


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Guys.. . can somebody shed some light on the below comments received frin CO.....
> 
> "Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed Rul opacityPlease include the following information:-Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;-Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described above."


Dear friend....

I also got the similar email from the CO....Please go thru the thread...."Not getting the medical clearance"....you vl definitely get useful information....Dont waste time ...and see a good doctor...I would suggest you the Fortis hospital ...the doctors vl diagonose the problem and provide you the certificate which you need to submit to the panel doctor....Please take it very seriously...

Best of luck..


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

manpal said:


> Dear friend....
> 
> I also got the similar email from the CO....Please go thru the thread...."Not getting the medical clearance"....you vl definitely get useful information....Dont waste time ...and see a good doctor...I would suggest you the Fortis hospital ...the doctors vl diagonose the problem and provide you the certificate which you need to submit to the panel doctor....Please take it very seriously...
> 
> Best of luck..


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/123404-not-getting-medical-clearance.html


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Which forum is this? Atleast there is some movement.


It is MERGED medicals questions


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Which forum is this? Atleast there is some movement.


It is MERGED medicals questions forum
based on the post for this week 4 have been granted visa...


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Yes, if we see good grants of people above us next wk, getting grants, then we can expect somthing for us in another 3wks, to complete our 90 days...
> In my case I even dont know whch date medicals referred? we asked co but no reply about the status..so, I am counting the date of medicals as referred now..
> 
> my and my daughter's medicals were uploaded on 16th Feb, and my husband's were on 21st Feb..so, even if I count 25th Fe, its just 60 days I have been waiting..
> ...



Hi Lucky,

I was just going through your post and thought of replying to this post.

My wife has done her medicals on March 15 th 2013 in Chennai and we are awaiting medical clearance.

As in your case we also dont know if her medicals was referred as ours is a paper based application .The only source was CO and when contacted the CO yesterday she replied to us stating that medicals has not been cleared/not in system yet kindly contact the panel dr to make enquirers.She also told that she would try to make enquirers to GH from her side as well.

We exactly dont know if the case is referred or if is not in the system yet !!!!....

Anybody in this forum....having any thoughts on this issue kindly share....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> Hi Lucky,
> 
> I was just going through your post and thought of replying to this post.
> 
> ...


hi same here I am jsut guessing our medicals are in refer...as our co dint reply to our mail also..and mine is e health..not papaer based and I checked with appolo hospitals twice but they said that we hav euploaded everything on time by 22nd feb, n we cant tell you the result of your medicals..I am helpless now..and jsut now from poms in Adelaide forum saw, some one got grant today, similar ti my timeline whose medicals was referred..on 21st feb..and here in this forum I acn see people with 1st wk of feb couldnt get their grants and eagerly waiting..:ranger:


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

i know this is really depressing....

By the way my spouse's medicals was also e health but our visa is paper based so we cant check progress online with TRN number..the only way out is asking CO but in my case CO has not clearly said that it is referred she just said it is not cleared in system and we don't have any information on your medical assessment/result


Hoping and Praying for the best


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning 
Thank you all for your support and help. 

For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.

All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...


congrates


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

when did you give your medicals? i think its really surprising news, as there are many more referred cases pending from feb 1st week...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats outlander!

Lucky14, I agree, it seems that the MOC is a bit inconsistent at the moment, 2 or more people's meds that were referred in March has grant letters and some of January/February still nothing. Oh well, at least we know it can happen anytime now right?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> when did you give your medicals? i think its really surprising news, as there are many more referred cases pending from feb 1st week...


Yeah..its really surprising news. I never thought meds will get cleared so quicly.

my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Congrats outlander!
> 
> Lucky14, I agree, it seems that the MOC is a bit inconsistent at the moment, 2 or more people's meds that were referred in March has grant letters and some of January/February still nothing. Oh well, at least we know it can happen anytime now right?


Thanks AlmostinOz.

I wish you will get the grant soon


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi uda I hv added my details on spreadsheet,I think next wk would be for lakshmi,mohitsharan and remaining all from 8th to 13th feb, n may be if we are lucky then following week could be ours..cross the fingers..all the best to me and rest all who are madly waiting and waiting...and counting days..like board exam result.I can understand the stress of few Jan people, all the best to them first..and then all of us..Feb guys..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

can anyone tell, whether their status is for medicals? like still it comes requested or rfer..or received? As in my case its still showing requested, I called Apolo hospitals also few days back and they said we have uploaded on time before feb end..in my case me and my daughter gave medicals on 14th feb and my husband gave on 21st Feb..case officer should respond to queries..i wonder and feel strange...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> can anyone tell, whether their status is for medicals? like still it comes requested or rfer..or received? As in my case its still showing requested, I called Apolo hospitals also few days back and they said we have uploaded on time before feb end..in my case me and my daughter gave medicals on 14th feb and my husband gave on 21st Feb..case officer should respond to queries..i wonder and feel strange...


only co can confirm you about status of your meds.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

congrats to all who got their grants...

plenty of us are waiting for quite some time.

mine...my spouse meds are referred from 3rd jan 2013..MOC requested further test and it was done and sent on 16th Jan...GH received it on 18th Jan and 15th April CO said they (GH) do not have any record of medicals for him. so she asked to send and scanned report which we did it on 17th April and yesterday, 2nd May she says she did not receive them emailed report however according to the clinic they say they have sent it. and today i asked the clinic to send another one which they did.

My CO responds to mails but she is sometimes late and she will give the reasons as why she couldnt mail me earlier and everytime its...I WAS ON LEAVE ....

We are so frustated with this delay....If the reports have gone today I dnt know how long it will take them to process...I even asked my CO to ask GH to priority process my case as we have been waiting since 18th Jan for meds to be cleared and then GH loosing our reports..
well ours its a paper based meds..

it so carelessness of them, being a professional institute in such a developed country this thing is happening...loosing medical reports ...both the paper based and e health reports being lost...


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...


Congrats Outlander :clap2:


----------



## Jmholden (May 6, 2013)

Hi, have just joined and can't explain how good it is to see ther people going through this process too. Applied last year by post but was unsuccessful due to a mess up with paperwork from my end am now getting near the end of this application and terrified something will go wrong.

Invited to lodge = 2 march
Received ack of lodgement = 6 march
Co assigned = 11 April
Meds done = 29 April

Awaiting med results now.... Eek


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratz to all who already got their grant letters.

My medical was referred on 31st January 2013.

Today, I checked my e-visa page and it is showing "Medical requirement finalized".

I have applied in 885 visa. 

Can anyone suggest, what is next? Is it the final stage of grant? Am I suppose to wait for a grant letter soon? Please, give me some information. I am dying in this long wait.

Thanks once again.


----------



## spaha75 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks. Im on that list- 15 Febth. To be honest, Its frustrating to see people in March already being cleared. I wish the process were more transparent so I could understand how it works more clearly. I check the spreadhseet everyday to see where people are at. Fingers crossed!



lucky14 said:


> hi uda I hv added my details on spreadsheet,I think next wk would be for lakshmi,mohitsharan and remaining all from 8th to 13th feb, n may be if we are lucky then following week could be ours..cross the fingers..all the best to me and rest all who are madly waiting and waiting...and counting days..like board exam result.I can understand the stress of few Jan people, all the best to them first..and then all of us..Feb guys..


----------



## Jmholden (May 6, 2013)

Checked my application this morning and the booking your medicals button has disappeared, does this mean they are being processed by the co? If there was a problem would the doctor who did the medicals get in touch?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Anybody with CO Initials VL Team31?


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Anybody with CO Initials VL Team31?


Rupinder, My CO is the same of you...She was previous time in Team33. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> Rupinder, My CO is the same of you...She was previous time in Team33. :fingerscrossed:


What's the status of your visa application ? Did she asked for Form 80 ?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

my CO is Team 31 N. I am just waiting...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess Team 31 is the slowest one


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Can I mail [email protected] to know abt the medical status and the date when it was referred?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I got below reply when dropped them e-mail:

If you are seeking an update on your health assessment or a health assessment on behalf of someone else, please direct this enquiry to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area. If you are unsure of either of these please contact the Service Centre on 131 881 (call only if you are in Australia).


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess Team 31 is the slowest one


yes, They little bit slow, I also guess. yes, she asked form 80 and another documents, I send her.
My recent status, My daughter medical was reffered in jan3 from that time still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> yes, They little bit slow, I also guess. yes, she asked form 80 and another documents, I send her.
> My recent status, My daughter medical was reffered in jan3 from that time still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


From where you came to know that your daughters meds are refereed


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

My CO actually said me that she is waiting for my daughter medical, which was reffered to MOC at 3rd Jan. After that I again send inquarries after three months waiting and that time also answer come from her end that, medical still not cleared. Anyway, from that answer I still waiting as she suggest me to wait and when Medical will be cleared she will know me.
I dont know, how many days still need to be waiting...just waiting...and checking my inbox eachday for good mail...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> My CO actually said me that she is waiting for my daughter medical, which was reffered to MOC at 3rd Jan. After that I again send inquarries after three months waiting and that time also answer come from her end that, medical still not cleared. Anyway, from that answer I still waiting as she suggest me to wait and when Medical will be cleared she will know me.
> I dont know, how many days still need to be waiting...just waiting...and checking my inbox eachday for good mail...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


hmm, should i also contact my co regarding meds or should i wait, am asking this as when I received visa submission acknowledgement there was some technical issue, required correction by DIAC IT, ticket for the same has been generated by CO.


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

After allocation your CO, only she can told you your application recent status, so if you have any quarries ask your CO, i think she/ he can clear you.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> After allocation your CO, only she can told you your application recent status, so if you have any quarries ask your CO, i think she/ he can clear you.


mailed her today about meds, let see what she says


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why no grant news today?


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> mailed her today about meds, let see what she says


know us..what she reply..best of luck.


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear fellow expats,

I got my grant today. Now my visa is showing as Permanent Resident. Though, yet to receive a mail from case officer but the on-line system is showing approved.

My medicals were referred on 31st Jan 2013 for Visa class 885. 

Thanks a lot to this forum and my fellow expats, for advices and moral support during this period.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Shihabnsu said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> 
> I got my grant today. Now my visa is showing as Permanent Resident. Though, yet to receive a mail from case officer but the on-line system is showing approved.
> 
> ...


Congrats..Thats a great news..Long wait though ...:clap2: lane:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Shihabnsu said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> 
> I got my grant today. Now my visa is showing as Permanent Resident. Though, yet to receive a mail from case officer but the on-line system is showing approved.
> 
> ...


congrates


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Shihabnsu said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> 
> I got my grant today. Now my visa is showing as Permanent Resident. Though, yet to receive a mail from case officer but the on-line system is showing approved.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

My medicals were referred on April 23 2013(CO informed me about the referral), Visa granted May 8th 2013.


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats to all who received the grants


Just wanting to know why grants are very random ....Sridhars case was referred April 23th and grant was done less that a month....we all belong to high risk country India....shouldn't they be taking the medical Pile date wise ???.....


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> My medicals were referred on April 23 2013(CO informed me about the referral), Visa granted May 8th 2013.


Congrats !! That sounds great!!! Did the hospital or GH asked to do any additional tests?

It would be great if you could share the details,as we all are waiting for our medicals to be cleared,that helps in calculating our timelines....


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> My medicals were referred on April 23 2013(CO informed me about the referral), Visa granted May 8th 2013.


congrats


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats !! That sounds great!!! Did the hospital or GH asked to do any additional tests?
> 
> It would be great if you could share the details,as we all are waiting for our medicals to be cleared,that helps in calculating our timelines....


My CO is from Adelaide Team 2, he was quite prompt in replying to my emails and I am very happy with the way my case was handled. I am a newbie to this forum and I am not sure how to update the time lines in my signature. Here are my time lines

ACS applied [24/09/2012]
ACS +ve [25/10/2012]
IELTS [05/01/2013]
EOI [25/01/2013] - 60 points 
Invitation [04/02/2013]
Visa applied [07/03/2013] took more than one month for me to apply after receiving the invitation
CO [11/04/2013]
Medicals [18/04/2013]
additional docs submitted as per CO request [21/04/2013]
Medicals referred (only my medicals NOT my wife's) [23/04/2013]
Visa granted [08/05/2013]

My CO informed that my medicals were referred and there is a long wait at MOC and it can take any time between 8 - 12 weeks. He asked me to contact only after June 23rd (8 weeks time from reference) if I did not hear any thing from him.

But fortunately, I got a grant much earlier than expected.


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats !! That sounds great!!! Did the hospital or GH asked to do any additional tests?
> 
> It would be great if you could share the details,as we all are waiting for our medicals to be cleared,that helps in calculating our timelines....


No additional tests were asked.


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Morning everyone!!

Just received our visa grant!! Wow what an amazing feeling!! Thanks to everyone for the support and good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats !! That sounds great!!! Did the hospital or GH asked to do any additional tests?
> 
> It would be great if you could share the details,as we all are waiting for our medicals to be cleared,that helps in calculating our timelines....



Are your medicals referred? I just have indian pcc, which was submitted along with the visa. The exact text from his email is :


"Dear Sir,



There are no outstanding documents.



Unfortunately at this time I am unable to finalise your application.



The health for xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further review.



This is nothing to be alarmed about at this time as it is quite a normal occurrence.



At this time, due to a very heavy workload in the medical clearance area, there is a significant delay to the final clearance of such medicals.



At the moment they are taking between 8 and 12 weeks to clear.



His health was referred on 23 April 2013. This means at the earliest it will probably clear around 23 June 2013.



If you have not heard from me by then, please contact me again, requesting an update and I will make further enquiries.



I am sorry for this delay, but it is outside of my control. "


This was sent to me on May 3rd. You can also follow up with your CO to know the status of your application. They are generally very prompt in replying. If you don't get any reply, do ask them the same question after 7 working days. I believe they are supposed to reply back within 7 working days.


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> Are your medicals referred? I just have indian pcc, which was submitted along with the visa. The exact text from his email is :
> 
> 
> "Dear Sir,
> ...


This is news that they gave timeframe. My CO never gave my any timeframe on med clearance. Mine were also referred in Feb-2013


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

AlmostinOz said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Just received our visa grant!! Wow what an amazing feeling!! Thanks to everyone for the support and good luck to everyone still waiting!!



Congratulations on the grant. When are you planning to migrate ?


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> Congratulations on the grant. When are you planning to migrate ?


January 2014. Thank you! Feels so unreal!!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

*Sick and Tired of long delays*

Hi All,

Frustrated to the core.My documentations were perfect.. Everything i did was fine.MOC got referred in Jan and got cleared in April 15.. Still i havent got any news from CO about the Visa grant.. He's saying there is no definite time frame for verification.Has anyone gone thru this phase??

Thanks,
sarank


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

sarank said:


> hi all,
> 
> frustrated to the core.my documentations were perfect.. Everything i did was fine.moc got referred in jan and got cleared in april 15.. Still i havent got any news from co about the visa grant.. He's saying there is no definite time frame for verification.has anyone gone thru this phase??
> 
> ...


hi sarank, we all r sailing in the same boat. My mdeicals also not yet finalised. But i dint understand ur co's reply, after medicals, what kind of verification>


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sarank, which visa cat you hv applied for


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> Are your medicals referred? I just have indian pcc, which was submitted along with the visa. The exact text from his email is :
> 
> 
> "Dear Sir,
> ...



Thanks a lot..But I guess ur CO is very sweet and helpful..I didn't receive any detailed mail from my CO..Lucky you


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi sarank, we all r sailing in the same boat. My mdeicals also not yet finalised. But i dint understand ur co's reply, after medicals, what kind of verification>


Hey when is ur medicals referred??? 
I saw somewhere in the thread that MOC is looking into March applicastions..

Hope u'll get urs cleared soon..


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi sarank, we all r sailing in the same boat. My mdeicals also not yet finalised. But i dint understand ur co's reply, after medicals, what kind of verification>


Quote from my mail
"
. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies."

MOC is cleared-15April itself


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Hey when is ur medicals referred???
> I saw somewhere in the thread that MOC is looking into March applicastions..
> 
> Hope u'll get urs cleared soon..


thnx australia.ind, for your kind wish, but actually i dont know the exct date of medicals referred, as i gv on 14th feb with my child n my husband gv on 21st feb, so i am guessing 28th feb apx for refer..no reply from our co..

I am really tensed now, yes i sw that last post by prashant manohar..


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Quote from my mail
> "
> . This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies."
> 
> MOC is cleared-15April itself


Hi which team your CO belongs to ?? and what is his Initials?


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi.

Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....

best of luck to those who are waiting

Thank you all who have supported me and others with responses and guidance.

Now need to resign from work and have to work for another 1 month....

for information to others....they required further test and we did it in Jan but the GH lost the report so my CO asked us to send another electronic copy to her and the clinic they did it...it was sent on 2nd may and today we got the visa...link for meds disappeared on 6/5/13...

The simple and most difficult rule is to WAIT.......have patience but I tell you...its worth waiting...

Cheers..


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....
> 
> ...


Congrats. Even I have recieved grant email yes'day. It was kind of a surprise as I have prepared myself to wait for 3-4months since my meds were referred.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Guys,

Can anybody tell me where do I ask the panel of doctors to send the medical results to:

The question is that, panel of doctors are not aware of the exact address and the address which was qouted in IMMI website doesn't seem to be accepting the medical results any more for 189 Visa applicants.

Pls refer the below URL:
health-requirements/arranging-health-exam

Looks like sub class 189 is not listed in the table and hence, I am not sure about this. 

*189 EOI Invited (65pts):* 22 Apr 13 | *PCC:* 10 Mar 13 | *189 Visa Application Lodged:* 25 Apr 13 | *Medicals:* yet to be done | *CO:* 13 May 2013 but not yet communicated via email yet


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....
> 
> ...


congrates naplu,
u are right wait is the only remidy..and all the best for your future.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> congrates naplu,
> u are right wait is the only remidy..and all the best for your future.


Congratulation Nalpu. It took almost 6 months for you to get the grant.

Lucky when was your medical refered...?


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi
Did anyone get their medicals cleared


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my family completed our medical on 22nd May and all reports have uploaded on 26th May. Still "Organize your Health" Link appear under my name, my wife's and my 2 years old son's name also. I've asked my CO regarding medical status and he send me below feedback

"The medical result have been received and I am now waiting for them to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently.
I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed.

Your continued patience in this matter is appreciated."

He did not clear whether our medical got referred and date of referred and what is the probable time for clearance?

Another point is that i've already asked the clinic and they inform me that our health report was ok and but i can't understand why our health report got referred?

Please let m advice what i have to do? May i send mail to GH for the details.

I've applied on 9th Aprill (SA SS 190) and My CO is Adelaide T4 initials JH

Thanks


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

kamrul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my family completed our medical on 22nd May and all reports have uploaded on 26th May. Still "Organize your Health" Link appear under my name, my wife's and my 2 years old son's name also. I've asked my CO regarding medical status and he send me below feedback
> 
> ...



Yes this means ur medicals were referred..I have the same CO and I got the exact same mail from Mr.JH..


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks australia.india. Please let me know, how we can know about Med ref date and also whom med got ref.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

kamrul said:


> Thanks australia.india. Please let me know, how we can know about Med ref date and also whom med got ref.


You can call DIAC support desk number...


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can any one check the medical link status now? Mine is disappeared ,but it may be due to the ongoing system upgrade ...


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Can any one check the medical link status now? Mine is disappeared ,but it may be due to the ongoing system upgrade ...



Looks like a system bug. Mine is also disappeared...


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> Are your medicals referred? I just have indian pcc, which was submitted along with the visa. The exact text from his email is :
> 
> 
> "Dear Sir,
> ...


I have received a similar email meds finalization date has been given 17-august 2013, you guys can check my timeline in my signature! I wish everyone good luck in their future!


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello, Just joined in this thread. I am applying for 190 visa. I have done my medical on 22 March and my PCC sent on 13 May. The latest correspondence from the CO said that

“Please be advised I am unable to progress this application, as the entire family’s health assessments are with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for processing. MOC decisions are currently delayed, due to the volume they are receiving.“

Does this mean that my medical has already been referred?
Anybody with the same timeline with me? My application is being handled by Brisbane Team-34.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

active said:


> Hello, Just joined in this thread. I am applying for 190 visa. I have done my medical on 22 March and my PCC sent on 13 May. The latest correspondence from the CO said that
> 
> “Please be advised I am unable to progress this application, as the entire family’s health assessments are with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for processing. MOC decisions are currently delayed, due to the volume they are receiving.“
> 
> ...


Yes it means that your meds have been referred.


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't quite understand the implication of being 'refereed' to MOC. 

Are we referred to MOC only if there are health issues in our medical reports?

If our medical reports are clean, then our application will be process straightaway by the CO without going through MOC. Is it right?

Please enlighten me.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

active said:


> I don't quite understand the implication of being 'refereed' to MOC.
> 
> Are we referred to MOC only if there are health issues in our medical reports?
> 
> ...


Do you have a family with small kids? or any past history of any medical complications.

As per my knowledge, I have read over the forum, if you have kids or have had any serious illness in past the meds get referred, but sometimes its random too provided where you are coming from. There maybe other reasons for this too, but you never know. maybe some other senior members can highlight more on this.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

May I know which month is MOC processing now?


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> May I know which month is MOC processing now?


I dont think these timelines are available for public. if they are can anyone share it pleasE?


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

nuked said:


> I dont think these timelines are available for public. if they are can anyone share it pleasE?


Just saw you being granted. Congratulations !!


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

active said:


> Just saw you being granted. Congratulations !!


Thank you! Yep Meds Got Finalized and Visa Granted in Like 8 Days!


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.

Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
2)Go as per what your CO says. he is the best person for all the answers.Every case is different.
3)Don't forget to live life.Do things that will make you happy. Dont put ur life on hold for the visa.
4)Keep preparing for the job,Network and get your linked in in place.
5)Finish your shopping so that as soon as you get the visa you can hop on a flight and go.

All the best
Meg


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.
> 
> Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
> 1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
> ...


Same day grant too! I second you on all your points!


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

nuked said:


> Thank you! Yep Meds Got Finalized and Visa Granted in Like 8 Days!


Wow 8 days only, is it okay to ask why you're meds got referred? If your not confortable sharing, I would understand.

How will I know the date that my meds got referred, so I can start counting haha.
My meds got referred because they found out that my sugar level is high in my urine test.
Will it really take 8-12 weeks so I can get the result?


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Wow 8 days only, is it okay to ask why you're meds got referred? If your not confortable sharing, I would understand.
> 
> How will I know the date that my meds got referred, so I can start counting haha.
> My meds got referred because they found out that my sugar level is high in my urine test.
> Will it really take 8-12 weeks so I can get the result?


As per my knowledge through this forum, it is one of the following reasons:

1 - Random referring happening
2 - Families with Kid(s) less than certain age, I have a boy 18 months.
3 - HR Countries
4 - Medical tests had some abnormality.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

nuked said:


> As per my knowledge through this forum, it is one of the following reasons:
> 
> 1 - Random referring happening
> 2 - Families with Kid(s) less than certain age, I have a boy 18 months.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your information 

Waiting is hard.


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Thank you for sharing your information
> 
> Waiting is hard.


my medical was finilized on 19 november and it has been 14 days so far, i wonder when will i be granted.:hat:


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Abrar warriach said:


> my medical was finilized on 19 november and it has been 14 days so far, i wonder when will i be granted.:hat:



wow...you must be checking your emails 5 times a day these days


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have few basic doubts about Medicals. I request fellow seniors to please help me:

1. How do we know that medicals are finalized? It is based on the "disappearance" of the "organize your medicals" link in the status login page? OR there is any other link where we can see it? 

2. My medicals were done on 30-Nov-2013 ( Last Saturday) in Chandiagrh but I am still able to see the "organize your medicals" link. So, not able to make out what to conclude. The local panel doctor says that results were sent on 02nd Dec itself. I called the case officer number and was told that there are no medicals received yet for me.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Queries regarding medical exam*

hi friends,

i have got the HAP ID and am planning to sit for medical examination very soon. I have some doubts regarding the medical tests that i will undergo.

1. In emedical referral letter, they mentioned that i need to bring my prescription spectacles or contact lenses, if applicable along with the referral letter. The power of my spectacles were about -1.75 and -1.5 1 year ago and i am sure that now my eye power came down to about -2.5 or -2.75 but i didn't change the glasses yet. Does this impact visa grant? 

2. Does the doctor check my eye power also during medical check up? 

3. Can i go for eye check up myself in a private eye hospital and opt for new spectacles based on revised eye power prior to my medicals?

Please, people who experienced this issue or the one who undertook the medical exam in recent months are requested to advice me. As i already invested a lot in visa, i don't want to loose visa grant.

Thank you very much in advance,

regards,
sathiya


----------



## jyoti_dogra01 (Apr 21, 2013)

I did it this month in Delhi ..took my glasses along..but they didnt check anything...just asked me what the number is ..mine was .5 and .75..thats it..no eye checkup


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jyoti_dogra01 said:


> I did it this month in Delhi ..took my glasses along..but they didnt check anything...just asked me what the number is ..mine was .5 and .75..thats it..no eye checkup


Hi buddy,

thanks a lot for your quick response. Now, i am relaxed. So, i am going to book the appointment with a hospital right away.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Vvvv (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all
Ihave applied spousevisa from australia and i min india now .. 
Date applied5 th nov ..
Lawyer said soon expecting medical .. 
Can anyone tell me howlong it takes ..
Also what is hap id .... 

Thanks


----------



## singisetty.satish (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, 

I have lodged for 189 visa and waiting for my medical results.

Lodged - 4th April 2013, CO assigned - 20th April 2013, 1st Medicals submitted - 25-May-2013
Medical officer (MOC) requested for additional tests and panel doctor had sent the report to MOC on 14-Oct-2013. Since then I am waiting for my medical report evaluation by MOC. CO is not able to assist here and just requesting to wait till MOC responds. 

Its already been 11 weeks since panel doctor sent the report. Doctor had clearly mentioned there are no health problems and PR progress should not be stopped. Does any of you know how much time generally MOC takes to evaluate and which months files are currently being processed.

Regards,
Satish


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

I had submitted Form-815 at the time of Visa grant, now I am going to Australia for a short trip. I am trying to call on 1800 811 334 from India to get an appointment for a follow-up health examination at Health Undertaking Service (HUS), but not getting any response on that.

Would anyone help me on that, how would I get an appointment in Health Undertaking Service (HUS) from India?

Best Regards,


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

*Hypertention during medicals*

Folks,
Are medicals referred in case if high BP? Got them done last week and may be due to anxeity it resulted in 149/90 readings, although im not a hypertention patient.
Now im worried due to this, i may be referred and may reuuire to underdo further tests
Thanks


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kratos said:


> Folks,
> Are medicals referred in case if high BP? Got them done last week and may be due to anxeity it resulted in 149/90 readings, although im not a hypertention patient.
> Now im worried due to this, i may be referred and may reuuire to underdo further tests
> Thanks


I doubt if 140/90 would get you referred as it's borderline.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

snarayan said:


> I doubt if 140/90 would get you referred as it's borderline.



I did a quick search and found a couple of guys who got referred due to hypertension,however not sure if the BP measured 140/90

Did anyone else face referral due to hypertension?All other things are perfectly fine

Thanks


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> wow...you must be checking your emails 5 times a day these days


Yeah how you know that?:confused2:


----------



## singisetty.satish (Jan 11, 2014)

May i know which months reports / additional test results are being processed by MOC now?


----------

